# Complete Information on India's Almaz-Antey 40R6 / S-400 Triumf



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Introduction*
The Almaz S-400 Triumf or SA-21 system is the most recent evolution of the S-300P family of SAM systems, initially trialled in 1999. The label S-400 is essentially marketing, since the system was previously reported under the speculative label of S-300PMU3. At least one report claims that funding for the development of the Triumf was provided in part by the PLA. The principal distinctions between the S-400 and its predecessor lie in further refinements to the radars and software, and the addition of four new missile types in addition to the legacy 48N6E/48N6E2 used in the S-300PMU2 Favorit. 






A 2008 diagram published by Almaz-Antey showing the composition of an S-400 battery. Notable points include the integration of external low band NNIIRT Protivnik GE and VNIIRT Gamma DE L-band radars, and a range of passive emitter locating systems. All have the angular accuracy to provide midcourse guidance updates for missile shots.

As a result an S-400 battery could be armed with arbitrary mixes of these weapons to optimise its capability for a specific threat environment. The 30N6E2 further evolved into the more capable 92N6E Grave Stone, carried by a new 8 x 8 MZKT-7930 vehicle. The additional range required a significantly uprated transmitter tube to provide the higher power-aperture performance needed, in additional to an improved exciter and automatic frequency hopping capability. The 96L6 is offered as an 'all altitude' battery acquisition radar, also carried by a 8 x 8 MZKT-7930 vehicle. A new 3D phased array acquisition radar is employed, the 91N6E derived from the 64N6E2, and the 40V6M/MD mast is an available option. The 55K6E command post is employed, carried by an 8 x 8 Ural 532361 truck.

Optional acquisition radars cited for the S-400 include the 59N6 Protivnik GE and 67N6 Gamma DE in the L-band, but also the 1L119 Nebo SVU in the VHF band, and the multiband Nebo M. The Nebo SVU/M have a claimed capability against stealth aircraft. In addition to further acquisition radar types, the S-400 has been trialled with the Topaz Kolchuga M, KRTP-91 Tamara / Trash Can, and 85V6 Orion / Vega emitter locating systems, the aim being to engage emitting targets without emitting from the acquisition radars, or if the acquisition radars have been jammed. In June, 2008, the manufacturer disclosed the integration of the 1RL220VE, 1L222 and 86V6 Orion emitter locating systems with the S-400.
TEL options include the baseline 5P85TE2 semitrailer, towed by a 6 x 6 BAZ-64022, the improved 5P90S self-propelled TEL hosted on the BAZ-6909-022 and intended to carry a heavier missile payload than the legacy MAZ-79100 series TELs, and a new heavyweight towed TEL to be designated the 5P90TMU. 

Imagery of the 5P90S self-propelled TEL shows a new gantry design, a new elevating folding mast with a directional antenna, and a state-of-the-art NK Orientir precision navigation system, with an increased baseline for the satnav antennas, compared to the installation on the S-300PMU2 vehicles.

Long term planning is to host all S-400 battery components on BAZ Voschina series vehicles, with the 92N6 Grave Stone and 96L6-1 carried on the 10 x 10 BAZ-69096 chassis, and a new BAZ-6403.01 8 x 8 tractor is to be used to tow the 91N6 Big Bird battle management radar, and 40V6M/T series mobile mast systems. The 55K6E battery command post will be hosted on the BAZ-69092-012 6 x 6 chassis, a flatbed variant of which will be used to tow the 63T6A power converter and 5I57A power generator. The 8 x 8 BAZ-69096 chassis is also intended for future use in the 96K6 Pantsir S1 / SA-22 SPAAGM.
*1. *Unfortunately it lacks the detail of later Almaz-Antey disclosures on the S-300PMU2 Favorit, but does provide a good discussion of the rationale behind the S-400 design design, and its key design features.

Lemanskiy et al state that definition of the S-400 design was performed jointly by the designers and the Russian MoD, with specific capability foci in:

*Defeating threats at low and very low flight altitudes;*
*Dealing with the overall reduction of target signatures resulting from the pervasive use of stealth technology;*
*Dealing with the increase in target quantities resulting from the widspread use of UAVs;*
*Applying all means to defeat advanced jammers employed by opponents;*
*Surviving in an environment where PGMs are used widely;*
*Accommodating an environment where an increasing number of nations are deploying TBMs and IRBMs.*
*Lemanskiy et al observed that several key imperatives were followed during the design process:*

An open system architecture with a high level of modularity, intended to permit follow-on capability growth in the design;
Multirole capabilities and the capacity for integration with legacy IADS technologies;
Suitability for the air defence of fixed infrastructure targets, as well as manoeuvre forces;
Suitability for integration with naval surface combatants;
The ability to exploit legacy missile rounds already in operational use;
High operational mobility and deployability;
High lethality and jam resistance;
There imperatives were applied to the design of configurations for the Russian Armed Forces and for export clients.

Export variants of the S-400 Triumf are intended to destroy opposing stand-off jammer aircraft, AWACS/AEW&C aircraft, reconnaissance and armed reconnaissance aircraft, cruise missile armed strategic bombers, cruise missiles, Tactical, Theatre and Intermediate Range Ballistic Missiles, and any other atmospheric threats, all in an intensive Electronic Counter Measures environment.

*Lemanskiy et al describe the system composition as four core components:*

The 30K6E battle management system, comprising the 55K6E Command Post and 91N6E Big Bird acquisition radar;
Up to six 98Zh6E Fire Units, each comprising a 92N6E Grave Stone “multimode” engagement radar, up to twelve 5P85SE2 / 5P85TE2 TELs, each TEL armed with up to four 48N6E2/E3 missiles;
A complement of SAM rounds, comprising arbitrary mixes of the 48N6E, 48N6E2 and 48N6E3;
The 30Ts6E logistical support system, comprising missile storage, test and maintenance equipments.
All system components are carried by self-propelled wheeled all-terrain chassis, and have autonomous power supplies, navigation and geo-location systems, communications and life support equipment. Mains power grid converters are installed for fixed site operations. 

The design permits all equipment vans to be separated from the vehicle chassis for installation and operation in hardened shelters.

The 55K6E is employed to control all components in the group of batteries, and can collect and present status information from all components. It can also control the operating modes of the 91N6E Big Bird acquisition and battle management radar, including its IFF/SSR functions. A comprehensive C3 /datalink package is installed, and an Elbrus-90 mikro central processor is used to execute the dataprocessing and system management code. Sharing hardware with the S-300PMU2 54K6E 2 CP, the 55K6E uses 18 inch LCD panels for all crew stations.

*Five common consoles are installed, with unique software driven presentation for the five person crew of the CP, the latter comprising:*

*1 x Air Defence Unit Commander*
*1 x Air Situation Management Officer*
*2 x Fire Control Officers*
*1 x Engineering Officer*
While Lemanskiy et al did not detail the 55K6E any further, the high level of commonality suggests that more recent Almaz-Antey disclosures on the 54K6E2 CP also apply to the 55K6E2.

The 92N6E departs from the specialised engagement and fire control functionality of earlier radars in the Flap Lid family, exploiting abundant computing power no differently than Western AESAs. It is intended to provide autonomous manual and automatic sector searchs, target acquisition and tracking, in adverse weather, Electronic Counter Measures, chaff and low altitude clutter environments. The radar is equipped with an IFF capability.

The 92N6E Grave Stone will automatically prioritise targets, compute Launch Acceptable Regions for missile launches, launch missiles, capture missiles, and provide midcourse guidance commands to missiles while tracking the target and missile. Missile guidance modes include pure command link, semi-active homing, and Track via Missile (TVM) / Seeker Aided Ground Guidance (SAGG), where missile semi-active seeker outputs are downlinked to the Grave Stone to support the computation of missile uplink steering commands.

The radar can track 100 targets in Track While Scan mode, and perform precision tracking of six targets concurrently for missile engagements. data exchanges between the 92N6E Grave Stone and 30K6E battle management system are fully automatic.

The 92N6E Grave Stone data processing subsystem is designed around the Elbrus-90 mikro SPARC multiprocessor system, like the S-300PMU2 30N6E2 Tomb Stone variant. Computing power is exploited to support a diverse range of modes and waveforms. These including:

*Sniffing waveforms at varying power levels to establish the presence of interfering emitters at a given angle and frequency;*
*Adaptive beam control reflecting immediate operational conditions;*
*Variable PRFs and scan rates for missile and target tracking;*
*Defeat of high power active noise jammers by the use of “radical measures” in the design.*
New Electronic Counter Counter Measures technology was employed in the design of the 92N6E Grave Stone, but was neither described nor named.

Lemanskiy et al described the 48N6E3 missile in some detail, but did not include any disclosures beyond what is already public knowledge.

The authors did state that increased radar power-aperture product performance in both the 92N6E Grave Stone and 91N6E Big Bird increases the capability of the S-400 Triumf to engage low signature or stealth targets, but their cryptic claim of 50 percent of the engagement range remains difficult to interpret.

What is evident is that the fully digital S-400 Triumf displays most if not all of the typical capability gains seen in the latest generation of fully digital systems of Western design.*



*
*48N6E3 SAM Cutaway. Note the TVC vanes in the exhaust nozzle. The seeker is labelled as 'semi-active radar' (Almaz-Antey)*
*Fakel 48N6E3 and 40N6 Surface to Air Missiles*
The first missile added to the system is the 48N6E3/48N6DM (Dal'naya - long range), an incrementally improved 48N6E2 variant with a range of 130 nautical miles. It is deployed using the standard TEL, the 5P85TE2/SE2.

The second missile added to the S-400 is the new 40N6, a long range weapon with a cited range of 215 nautical miles, equipped with an active and semi-active homing seeker, intended to kill AWACS, JSTARS and other high value assets, such as EA-6B/EA-18G support jammers. Further details of this weapon remain to be disclosed. The range improvement to around twice that of the 48N6E2 suggests a two stage weapon, or a much larger motor casing with a larger propellant load. Russian media reports citing PVO senior officers in 2010 indicated that 40N6 range may be a great as 240 nautical miles, and the missile completed State Trials (Russian OpEval) in 2010, and was to enter production. To date no images of the 40N6 missile, launcher container or TEL have been made public.
*





S-400 48N6E2/E3 SAM specifications.
*
Extended range missile shots typically involve ballistic flight profiles with apogees in excess of 40 km. The protracted development of the 40N6 suggests that directional control through the upper portions of the flight profile may have presented difficulties. One advantage of such flight profiles is that the missile converts potential energy into kinetic energy during the terminal phase of its flight, accelerating as it dives on its target. This provides higher endgame G capability in comparison with flatter cruise profiles used in legacy designs.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
33


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

9M96E and 9M96E2 (Almaz-Antey).


*Tor M1/M2, Tunguska M and Pantsir S/S1 series.*
Some sources have credited the 9M96E/9M96E2 missiles to the S-300PMU1 and S-300PMU2 Favorit, which appears to have been the demonstration platform for prototypes of these missiles. Integration of these missiles on either of these systems will not present any challenges, due to backward compatibility in TELs and the use of a datalink supported active radar terminal seeker. To date there have been no disclosures on domestic production or export sales of the 9M96 series. Russia media reports in 2010 indicated that production may soon commence for use on S-400 systems, using a new four chamber launcher/container design with an identical form factor to the standard 48N6 design.

*




S-400 5P85SE demonstrator TEL with quad 9M96E launch tubes. This design may be replaced in production with a four chamber design in the same form factor as the 48N6 launch tube (image © Miroslav Gyűrösi). 
*
*





9M96E series missile test launch (Fakel).






9M96E missile at MAKS 2005 (© 2005, Said Aminov).*
5N62VE Square Pair FMCW guidance and illumination radar. Given that the Russian S-200 inventory and missile warstock has been decommissioned and exported, if this capability is retained, it is for export clientele.

If software and datalink modems are supplied in production S-400 systems to support the S-200 / SA-5, this raises the question of potential hybridisation with other legacy SAM types. With most potential export clientele already operating legacy SAM systems such as the S-75M/SA-2 Guideline, S-125/SA-3 Goa and 3M9/9M9/SA-6 Gainful, this could prove to be an attractive marketing tool. The model claimed for the S-200/SA-5 would likely be applied, using the SNR-75 Fan Song, SNR-125 Low Blow or 1S91 Straight Flush to guide the missiles to an aimpoint produced by the 92N6E Grave Stone tracking the target, and in the latter instance, provide terminal phase illumination. The key issue of reconciling location errors between the various system components can be addressed by satellite navigation, with dual mode GPS/Glonass receivers already widely used in Russian equipment. The use of the NK Orientir precision geolocation and angular alignment system in the S-300PMU2 and S-400 presents a good example.

The 2008 VKO paper by Lemanskiy et al of Almaz-Antey described the capability to control a range of S-300P variant batteries, and other contemporary IADS elements, but did not elaborate on legacy SAM system integration.

*Production and Exports, Further Development*
The first S-400 battery achieved IOC status during the 2007-2008 period, and further batteries were being delivered to Russian PVO units since. Russian media reports indicate delays in delivery against initially planned schedules, which is not unusual for new designs.

The S-400 is being actively marketed for export. The first export client for the S-400 will be Belarus, with reports emerging early in 2009 that a delivery of multiple batteries had been negotiated. 

Recently claims have emerged in Russia of a follow-on derivative of the S-400 Triumf, designated the 40N6M Triumfator M, including claims that the 5P90S and 5P90TMU TELs would be used. To date there have been no formal disclosures detailing this variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Almaz-Antey 5P90S/SE Self Propelled Transporter Erector Launcher*






_Stowed 5P90S TEL (© 2011 Vitaliy V. Kuzmin)._






Above, below: Stowed 5P90S during demonstration trials (image © 2011 Michael Jerdev)









_
5P90S TEL deploying antenna (© 2011 Vitaliy V. Kuzmin)._






Above, below: Deployed 5P90S TEL (image © 2011 Michael Jerdev)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
16


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*tractor is a distinctive feature of the S-400, making it readily identifiable in comparison with the KrAZ-260 towed 5P85TE variants used with the SA-20 Gargoyle. Later S-300PMU2 systems exported to China use the 5P85TE2 TEL and BAZ-64022 tractor (Almaz-Antey/Vestnik PVO).




*
*







*
*[paste:font size="4"]Almaz 22T6-2/22T6E2 Transloader*
*




Common S-300PMU2/S-400 22T6-2/22T6E2 transloader based on the 8 x 8 Ural 532361-1012 chassis (Ural).

5T58-2 Missile Transporter




*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Late model 5T58-2 S-400 transporter towed by BAZ-6402-015 tractor_ (© 2011 Vitaliy V. Kuzmin)._





Late model 5T58-2 S-400 transporter towed by BAZ-6402-015 tractor (image © 2011 Michael Jerdev). 






(image © 2011 Michael Jerdev)






(image © 2011 Michael Jerdev)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Detail of 5T58-2 (image © 2011 Michael Jerdev)











The 5T58-2 missile transporters used with S-400 systems are towed by the BAZ-6402-015 tractor (image ©Miroslav Gyűrösi). 
*Almaz 55K6E Command Post*





55K6E CP carried by an 8 x 8 Ural 532301 (above) truck, and operator consoles (below) in van (Almaz-Antey).






Above, below: Late production 55K6E command posts will be hosted on the 6 x 6 BAZ-69092-012 (image © 2011 Michael Jerdev).








*Almaz 92N6E Grave Stone Engagement Radar*





The 92N6E Grave Stone is an evolution of the 30N6 Tomb Stone / Flap Lid series, and is carried by an 8 x 8 MZKT-7930 vehicle (© 2010, Yevgeniy Yerokhin, Missiles.ru).

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Late production 92N6E Grave Stone systems are to be hosted on a variant of the 10 x 10 BAZ-69096 (image © 2011 Michael Jerdev).

*

*
*Late production 91N6E battle management radars are to be towed by the 8 x 8 BAZ-6403.01 tractor (image BZKT).*

*LEMZ 96L6-1/96L6E Acquisition Radar*
*





LEMZ 96L6-1 acquisition radar carried by an MZKT-7930 vehicle (© 2010, Yevgeniy Yerokhin, Missiles.ru).




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Late production LEMZ 96L6-1 acquisition radars are to be hosted on a variant of the 10 x 10 BAZ-69096 (image © 2011 Michael Jerdev).
*Yevgeniy Yerokhin, Missiles.ru.










Above, below: S-400 battery components.










Above, below: 92N6 Grave Stone and 96L6 radars deployed.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*













Above: new 5P85TM TEL design common to S-400 and S-300PMU2. Note the stowed datalink mast and antenna.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Above, below: stowed 92N6 Grave Stone.













Above, below: 96L6 acquisition radar deployed and stowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

* http://mmet.livejournal.com/*

*P85TM/TE2 / BAZ-64022*
*




Detail views of BAZ-64022 tractor in operational disruptive camouflage.

















5P85TM/TE2 elevating the launch gantry. The operator on the right is monitoring the TEL status and control panel.





Auxiliary Power Unit control panel exposed.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

_TEL main status and control panel in detail._




_Above, below: telescoping datalink antenna, common to late variants of S-300PMU1/2 TELs. The design is clearly built to radiate with a horizontal toroidal mainlobe._










_TEL status and control panels in crew cabin._
*92N6E Grave Stone / MZKT-7930*




_92N6E Grave Stone, stowed._









_92N6E Grave Stone with space feed primary antenna deployed, and telescoping datalink mast elevated. Note the auxiliary apertures used for sidelobe cancelling and interferometry along the base of the main transmissive array._





_92N6E Grave Stone driver cabin._

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PARIKRAMA

The source - Almaz-Antey 40R6 / S-400 Triumf / SA-21 SAM System /Самоходный Зенитный Ракетный Комплекс 40Р6 / С-400 'Триумф' is an excellent pooling of information..








Some quotes from other forum

This deal will contain localization package, TATA and some weapons producers will have a golden mine But Almaz/Antei will strictly controll the quality, so it won't be easy. 

If India will go for full featured systems package, then major offsets and some TOT are quite possible:

1 - TEL and TLV Vehicles - there are rumors, that India is going to licence build of BAZ or MZKT modular heavy chassis for different purposes including mobile IRBMs. So this contract might be a good starting point for Tata to start indigenous licence-built heavy LEGO-like chassis production (imagine a profits of this).

2 - Utility and liasion vehicles on the same chassis - Tata (and a lot of subcontractors) can make mobile coommand posts (with Russian hardware installed and some Indian parts in it), mobile barracks for crews, APU/MPU power units, special purpose vehiles, etc.

3 - PDMs (anti-diversion vehicles) based on BTR-82AM chassis - can incorporate Indian millimeter-band radars, Indian 
ultra-light UAVs and some equipment as well (we don't speak about customizations).

4 - Gazetchik-ME radar protection suits (1 per battery) - can be completely TOT to TATA (vehicles and towed carts) and DRDO (system parts, spares and munitions).

5 - Pantsyr S-1U/E - Missiles, 30-mm munitions, several spares can be TOTally licence produced in India, LCD monitors, crew compartment parts and chassis can be used Indian indigenous.

6 - Numerous Indian-specific and climat-determined modifications which can contain Indian parts.

7 - The others we don't know yet.

Moreover, TATA is used by default for export versions of Pantsyr-S1U and Tor-M2U.
(courtesy - gadeshi)


@Major Shaitan Singh Good to see you back sir.. Log time.. Was missing your posts..
You getting any infor about 40N6 and 77N6 N/N1 in India's package? Any details about the deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Your comment on 40N6 and 77N6 N/N1*

@SpArK @Windjammer @AUSTERLITZ @Zarvan @C130 @Abingdonboy @sancho @jaunty @Srinivas @gslv mk3 @Dash @MohitV @Skull and Bones @acetophenol @HariPrasad @he-man @Prechko @vostok @GURU DUTT @janon @ExtraOdinary @RoYaL~GuJJaR @Stephen Cohen @Penguin @Dillinger @Water Car Engineer @Koovie @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @levina @500 @kurup @bloo @special @Capt.Popeye @MilSpec @Techy @Guynextdoor2 @Agent_47 @IND151 @third eye @anant_s @Mike_Brando @RISING SUN @Stephen Cohen @C130 @OrionHunter @Skull and Bones @Srinivas@ayesha.a


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

PARIKRAMA said:


> The source - Almaz-Antey 40R6 / S-400 Triumf / SA-21 SAM System /Самоходный Зенитный Ракетный Комплекс 40Р6 / С-400 'Триумф' is an excellent pooling of information..
> View attachment 269670
> View attachment 269671
> 
> 
> Some quotes from other forum
> 
> This deal will contain localization package, TATA and some weapons producers will have a golden mine But Almaz/Antei will strictly controll the quality, so it won't be easy.
> 
> If India will go for full featured systems package, then major offsets and some TOT are quite possible:
> 
> 1 - TEL and TLV Vehicles - there are rumors, that India is going to licence build of BAZ or MZKT modular heavy chassis for different purposes including mobile IRBMs. So this contract might be a good starting point for Tata to start indigenous licence-built heavy LEGO-like chassis production (imagine a profits of this).
> 
> 2 - Utility and liasion vehicles on the same chassis - Tata (and a lot of subcontractors) can make mobile coommand posts (with Russian hardware installed and some Indian parts in it), mobile barracks for crews, APU/MPU power units, special purpose vehiles, etc.
> 
> 3 - PDMs (anti-diversion vehicles) based on BTR-82AM chassis - can incorporate Indian millimeter-band radars, Indian
> ultra-light UAVs and some equipment as well (we don't speak about customizations).
> 
> 4 - Gazetchik-ME radar protection suits (1 per battery) - can be completely TOT to TATA (vehicles and towed carts) and DRDO (system parts, spares and munitions).
> 
> 5 - Pantsyr S-1U/E - Missiles, 30-mm munitions, several spares can be TOTally licence produced in India, LCD monitors, crew compartment parts and chassis can be used Indian indigenous.
> 
> 6 - Numerous Indian-specific and climat-determined modifications which can contain Indian parts.
> 
> 7 - The others we don't know yet.
> 
> Moreover, TATA is used by default for export versions of Pantsyr-S1U and Tor-M2U.
> (courtesy - gadeshi)
> 
> 
> @Major Shaitan Singh Good to see you back sir.. Log time.. Was missing your posts..
> You getting any infor about 40N6 and 77N6 N/N1 in India's package? Any details about the deal?




We are not getting 40N6 due to missile range restriction as far as I know not very sure on the combination in draft it is classified. Country like China, Pakistan, Burma, UAE and Saudi Arabia has already objected to this deal or raised concern. Saudi has concern that Israeli may have hands on information on the system .

As far as I know below classification are coming in combination.

The 48N6E3/48N6DM long range missile is capable of destroying airborne targets at ranges up to 250 km (160 mi).Semi-active radar homing head.
The 9M96E2 extended range missile is capable of destroying airborne targets at ranges up to 120 km (75 mi). It has the highest hit probability against fast, maneuverable targets such as fighter aircraft. Active radar homing head.
The 9M96E medium range missile.
the 77N6-N and the 77N6-N1. Capable of direct engagement with targets flying at hypersonic speeds (seven kilometers per second). this is still in testing phase and not sure if it is included in the pack

The important thing is the Radar which coming can we incorporate our BDM in that and how we can utilize other old russian ADS.

*Types of targets:*

:* Strategic bombers such as the B-1+, FB-111+ and B-52+H
:* Electronic warfare airplanes such as the EF-111A+ and EA-6+
:* Reconnaissance airplanes such as the TR-1+
:* Early-warning radar airplanes such as the E-3A+ and E-2C+
:* Fighter airplanes such as the F-15+, F-16+, F-35+ and F-22+
:* Stealth airplanes such as the B-2+ and F-117A+
:* Strategic cruise missiles such as the Tomahawk+
:* Ballistic missiles (range up to 3,500 kmhttp://[URL='http://www.arms-expo.ru/049051048057124052049048.html[/url]']www.arms-expo.ru/049051048057124052049048.html[/url]).
* All-purpose maximum radial velocity is (absolute limit ), the minimum is zero.
* System response time less than 10 seconds.
* The complex can move on roads (60 km/h) and off road (ground) at speeds up to 25 km/h.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Perpendicular

Well then here it comes. 
DAC nod for 5 units of S400.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

5 to me is inadequate... Unless we order more.. At least 10-12 full fledged systems and some 12000 missiles is the only way of getting a credible airspace security against aircrafts and missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rational

PARIKRAMA said:


> 5 to me is inadequate... Unless we order more.. At least 10-12 full fledged systems and some 12000 missiles is the only way of getting a credible airspace security against aircrafts and missiles


How much the cost for 5 system ?


----------



## Ryuzaki

rational said:


> How much the cost for 5 system ?



30,000 crore


----------



## PARIKRAMA

This is the detail i got

Russian structure
1 regiment = 4 battalions
1 battalion == 1 command post
1 Battalion = 16 launchers 64 missile ready to fire and equal number in reloads
4 Battalions = 64 launchers 256 missiles ready to fire and equal number in reloads - 512 missiles and 4 command post


Each S400 battalion has 1 Pantsir-S battalion
1 Pantsir-S battalion = 6 launchers
Each Pantsir-S launcher has 12 missiles RTF and 12 for reload
1 Pantsir Battalion = 72 RTF+ 72 Reloads = 144
1 regiment = 4 S400 Battalion = 4 Pantsir Battalion = 4*144=576 missiles

So 1 full S400 regiment has 512 + 576 = 1088 Missiles in total comprising of 544 RTF and 544 reloads

Based on Indian News of 5 Systems (read regiments)
So 5 full Regiments = 5440 missiles (RTF+ Reloads)
Spare missiles = 560 missiles

@Immanuel - You can help me out on this..

Post edited after information provided by Immanuel

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chanakyaa

PARIKRAMA said:


> This is the detail i got
> 
> Russian structure
> 1 regiment = 4 battalions
> 1 battalion == 1 command post
> 1 Battalion = 8 launchers 32 missile ready to fire and equal number in reloads
> 4 Battalions = 32 launchers 128 missiles ready to fire and equal number in reloads - 256 missiles and 4 command post
> 
> 
> Each S400 battalion has 1 Pantsir-S battalion
> 1 Pantsir-S battalion = 6 launchers
> Each Pantsir-S launcher has 12 missiles RTF and 12 for reload
> 1 Pantsir Battalion = 72 RTF+ 72 Reloads = 144
> 1 regiment = 4 S400 Battalion = 4 Pantsir Battalion = 4*144=576 missiles
> 
> So 1 full S400 regiment has 256 + 576 = 832 Missiles in total comprising of 416 RTF and 416 reloads
> 
> Based on Indian News of 5 Systems (read regiments)
> So 5 full Regiments = 4160 missiles (RTF+ Reloads)
> Spare missiles = 1840 missiles
> 
> @Immanuel - You can help me out on this..



I doubt if they will reveal the exact numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Immanuel

PARIKRAMA said:


> This is the detail i got
> 
> Russian structure
> 1 regiment = 4 battalions
> 1 battalion == 1 command post
> 1 Battalion = 8 launchers 32 missile ready to fire and equal number in reloads
> 4 Battalions = 32 launchers 128 missiles ready to fire and equal number in reloads - 256 missiles and 4 command post
> 
> 
> Each S400 battalion has 1 Pantsir-S battalion
> 1 Pantsir-S battalion = 6 launchers
> Each Pantsir-S launcher has 12 missiles RTF and 12 for reload
> 1 Pantsir Battalion = 72 RTF+ 72 Reloads = 144
> 1 regiment = 4 S400 Battalion = 4 Pantsir Battalion = 4*144=576 missiles
> 
> So 1 full S400 regiment has 256 + 576 = 832 Missiles in total comprising of 416 RTF and 416 reloads
> 
> Based on Indian News of 5 Systems (read regiments)
> So 5 full Regiments = 4160 missiles (RTF+ Reloads)
> Spare missiles = 1840 missiles
> 
> @Immanuel - You can help me out on this..



You are pretty much spot on, the final number of missiles depends entirely on which missiles are being paired together. S-400 is a very unique solution as it allows for us to customize our fire units plenty. The way Gadeshi puts it, a full scale regiment today can be as big as 4 battalions, each with 4 fire units of 4 launchers each I.e 16 launchers per battalion or 64 launchers per regiment. This is the configuration we should be going for.

As said earlier this week before these folks confirmed it in the media, 5 regiments will be acquired in stage 1 directly from Russia while another 7 regiments or so later on under 'Make in India', this will only start happening around 2021. First fire unit will be in bound end of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Immanuel said:


> You are pretty much spot on, the final number of missiles depends entirely on which missiles are being paired together. S-400 is a very unique solution as it allows for us to customize our fire units plenty. The way Gadeshi puts it, a full scale regiment today can be as big as 4 battalions, each with 4 fire units of 4 launchers each I.e 16 launchers per battalion or 64 launchers per regiment. This is the configuration we should be going for.
> 
> As said earlier this week before these folks confirmed it in the media, 5 regiments will be acquired in stage 1 directly from Russia while another 7 regiments or so later on under 'Make in India', this will only start happening around 2021. First fire unit will be in bound end of 2017.



Thats an excellent news. The MII component later adds a different flavor to the deal. Perhaps by then we can try and get hands on S-500 system and its HTK missiles the 77 series with 7km/sec speed...

Interestingly, will we get 40N6. If i remember correctly, Yusuf did say China may not have got the LR 40N6. So what about us.. Bcz technically is it 400 km cover for us or 250 km?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FlyCheatter

...starting at the very dawn of Radio\Radar tech, electo-countermeasures, airspace defence, decades and decades of RnDs.. but forget all the pics in the thread of dozens and dozens of devices/antenas/whatever ... "1 turkish 'coral' beats them all "...


----------



## Immanuel

PARIKRAMA said:


> Thats an excellent news. The MII component later adds a different flavor to the deal. Perhaps by then we can try and get hands on S-500 system and its HTK missiles the 77 series with 7km/sec speed...
> 
> Interestingly, will we get 40N6. If i remember correctly, Yusuf did say China may not have got the LR 40N6. So what about us.. Bcz technically is it 400 km cover for us or 250 km?



Yes, we'll get a mix of the 40N6/ 48H6E3/ 9M96E2 and possibly the 77 series. The way I see it, a regiment with a mix of such missiles can quite clearly make up many layers of security. With 1 regiment commanding 4 battalions with 4 fire units each, we can deploy each battalion quite far away from the command center I.e. up to 100 km away and fire units too can have some separation.

With a mix we can have such a configuration for a 4 launcher fire unit:
1st Launcher: 4*LR missiles 40N6 = 4 missiles
2nd Launcher: 4*LR missiles 48H6E3 = 4 missiles
3rd Launcher: 4*LR Missiles 77N = 4 Missiles
4th Launcher: 16*MR Missiles 9M96E2 = 16 missiles

1 Fire unit - 4 Launchers = 28 Missiles RTF + another 28 at least as reloads (ideal mix) i.e. 56 missiles per fire unit, this way a Fire unit is quite independent in the kind of targets it can address and brings flexibility to the game.
1 Battalion - 4 Fire units = 56 * 4 = 224 Missiles (112 RTF + reloads)
1 Regiment - 4 battalions = 224*4 = 896 Missiles ( 448 RTF + reloads)

5 initial Regiments : 5*896 = 4480 missiles (2240 RTF + reloads)

Coming to Pantsir, small correction, a full s-400 regiment deploys 6 Pantsir launchers for protection, they are usually placed far away enough in stand alone moderto intercept threats coming in from vulnerable spots. so we have 6*12 missiles = 72 missiles RTF + 2*72 reloads= 216 missiles, 2 * 5 regiments: 1080 missiles

The order book for 5 full regiments therefore looks like 4480 + 1080 missiles: roughly 5560. closer to 6000 when we count additional rounds of LR missiles.
That is a truly significant number for an initial order. With clever placement, Entire Western, Northern and Eastern front can be covered. Keeping in mind the next years will also see deployment of the MR-SAM, additional units of Akash. With the S-400 being a highly mobile system, a fire unit can move out of hardened shelters near threat zones, deploy their fangs in a matter of couple of minutes and fire and scoot.

In the near future the orders will evolve but I wouldn't be surprised if 'Make in India' for the S-400 evolves into S-500 as the timelines would be ripe for such a move with some sort of co-development. But that still needs to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sathya

We are only getting 5 at a higher cost, probably due to that LN 06 missile..


----------



## Immanuel

sathya said:


> We are only getting 5 at a higher cost, probably due to that LN 06 missile..



Higher cost because we are getting full scale regiments i.e. 2 regimental sets of 2 battalions each, china got it cheaper as they went for 3 medium scale regiments i.e 1 regimental set per regiment.

Medium Regiment: 1 Regimental set of 2 battallions, each with 4 fire units each or 32 launchers per regiment

Full scale regiment: double the strength, 4 battalions each with 4 fire units or 64 launchers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

The defence ministry’s top acquisition council on Thursday cleared the purchase of Russian S-400 Triumf air defence missile systems for an estimated Rs 40,000 crore days ahead of Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s visit to Russia.

The Defence Acquisition Council (DAC), chaired by defence minister Manohar Parrikar, has decided to buy five units of the S-400 Triumf air defence missile system, capable of destroying incoming hostile aircraft, missiles, and even drones, within a range of up to 400 km. The DAC also gave the go-ahead to other projects worth over Rs 25,000 crore.

Sources said the step has been taken to enhance national air defence. “The price discovery will happen hereafter,” a source said when, asked how much the system would cost.

Industry estimates have suggested that the missile system will cost about Rs 40,000 crore. India will be the second buyer of the missile system, after China, if the deal goes through. It is expected to be a government-to-government deal and there may be forward movement during Mr Modi’s visit to Russia next week.

The S400 Triumf is designed to bring down flying targets, including those equipped with stealth technologies, at a distance of about 400 km. It is also capable of taking out ballistic missiles and hypersonic targets.

*Compared to its predecessor, the S-300, the new S-400 has a 2.5 times faster firing rate* and is the most modern air defence system in the Russian arsenal. The DAC gave the “acceptance of necessity” to the Army’s proposal for the purchase of six regiments of the Pinaka rocket system under the “Make in India” category for Rs 14,600 crore.

Source: India finalises 10 billion dollars missile deal with Russia


Pakistan has brought a bunch of MAR-1 anti radiation missile from Brazil and how they can utilized it against S-400.
The range of the missile is Approx 100KM. So any unfriendly aircraft within 250 KM would be detected and shot down.
Does this missile become useless incase of WAR.

Please discuss and understand the impact on PAF, it will definitely give an edge to IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlyCheatter

...but when buying the S-400 complexes, don't forget to buy things to defence them, as they need additional protection from skies as well , i.e Tors, Pantsirs, kubs, tunguskas, osa ... so on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aanshu001

Pantsirs and Spyder will do the job for India


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> Pakistan has brought a bunch of MAR-1 anti radiation missile from Brazil and how mythey can utilized it against S-400.
> The range of the missile is Approx 100KM. So any unfriendly aircraft within 250 KM would be detected and shot down.
> Does this missile become useless incase of WAR.
> 
> Please discuss and understand the impact on PAF, it will definitely give an edge to IAF.



an interesting read

*SAM tactical limitations*

One limitation is a radar horizon. Since surface of the Earth is curved, aircraft beyond some distance will be hidden by the planet itself. If we take aircraft altitude to be 10 meters, 93KK Osa with 4,2 meter mast will detect it at distance of 21 kilometer, Buk with 21 meter mast will detect it at distance of 32 kilometers and S-400 with 40 meter mast will detect it at 40 kilometers. If aircraft is at altitude of 30 meters, then Osa will detect it at distance of 31 kilometer, Buk will detect it at distance of 41 kilometer and S-400 will detect it at distance of 49 kilometers. Nominal missile ranges are and up to 15 kilometers for Osa, up to 50 kilometers for Buk and up to 400 kilometers for S-400, meaning that neither Buk or S-400 will make use of their longest-ranged missiles.

Another issue are terrain obstacles. Radio waves are disrupted or stopped by solid objects, which means that radars are typically positioned at high vantage points, making them easier to find. This also means that aircraft can use terrain to hide from detection even at relatively short ranges. While this leaves it in danger of MANPADS and optically-aimed AAA, it is a viable tactic for heavily armored CAS aircraft. Not so for thin-skinned fast jets and “attack” helicopters – former take damage too easily, while latter can pull no more than 3 g and cannot be anywhere as protected – in terms of armor, system redundancy or countermeasures – as CAS aircraft can. CAS aircraft such as the A-10 are actually ideal for SAM supression due to their resillience to AAA and long loiter time

Even when aircraft is detected, there is an issue of range. A premier Russian SAM S-400 has an engagement range from 3 to 400 kilometers against an aerodynamic target. With air-to-air missiles, effective range is cut to 1/4 if target is attacked from the rear, to 1/2 if target is maneuvering, and every 100 knots of speed advantage cut effective range by 5-25%. Thus (and this is optimistic in this case due to target aircraft having few thousand meters of altitude advantage over SAMs), an S-300 will have an effective range of against a Mach 0,9 (516 kts at 40k ft) Rafale of 128 km if Rafale does not turn away, and 20 km if it does. S-400 will have an effective range of 255 km if Rafale does not turn away and 38 km if it does. If Rafale speeds up to Mach 1,4 (802 kts at 40k ft), then S-400 will have an effective range against a retreating Rafale of only 33 km. This will allow a pair of Rafales to easily play “peek-a-boo” with S-400, with one Rafale acting as a bait and providing targeting info to another Rafale.

Alternatively, Rafales can simply go in, fire ARMs once SAMs lit up, and leave. Issue is that a radar-guided SAM battery will have to give away its position to launch a missile. This means that aircraft attacked can lob an anti-radiation missile before having to begin evasive maneuvers, since SAMs cannot launch as soon as radar is turned on – targeting process will take at least several seconds.

*(This tactic is viable for any aircraft, though as it can be seen, good endurance, low-altitude flight characteristics and supercruise are major advantages if present; only fighter aircraft that combine all three are Rafale and upcoming Gripen NG).*

In effect, a “circle of death” so engrained in a public psyche when discussing SAM’s is a myth. However, it is used to promote expensive and typically unnecessary systems, such as stealth aircraft, drones and UCAVs.

Mobile radars are not invulnerable either. Most mobile radars can only scan when deployed (static), and need several minutes to either deploy or pack up. While it is technically possible to design a radar that can scan “on the move”, vibrations and unsteady platform will cause problems. This means that, once they give up their position, they are just as vulnerable as any other SAM.

IR MANPADS are a greater threat: since they do not reveal themselves with active emissions, have excellent maneuverability and IR seeker, and being used to typically attack low-altitude aircraft, they leave little time for reaction – this results in a very high (for a SAM) probability of hit. Optically-aimed AAA have the same advantages.

*Conclusion*

Primary element in surviving a SAM threat is situational awareness. Most aircraft that have been shot down by SAMs have been unaware; if pilots attempted to evade SAMs they were typically successful, especially if SAMs in question were radar-guided. Since most modern fighter aircraft are equipped with missile approach warners – many of them of IR or UV variety – SAM success rate can be expected to be far less than it was in any war previous to Gulf War I.

Most important impact that radar SAMs have is the effort required (or believed to be required) to defeat them.

++++
The spyder, akash and pantsirs provide a very detailed multilayer protection.. Particularly the pantsirs.. Whose work is a dual mode of defending via guns n missiles.. TBH pantsirs systems actual work is to ensure such terrain hugging CM or ARM are taken out close ranged the most..

As per the read, the capability of an aircraft to fly even at 30m wit a EW suite to jam and infiltrate deep and then locking onto S400 and foxone into it will need a very advanced jet. PAF is a good combination but JF17 or F16 52 are not in the league of Rafale or Gripen NG. Thus the Mar 1 missiles about 100 odd won't be used in a scenario enlisted above which seems to be presenting the best case here.

The situation would change if a far more advanced bird comes into PAF and definitely this job is not for a flanker.. You don't want enemy radar screens lighting up bcz of huge rcs negating terrain hugging type flying..

And pls don't quote a spectra equivalent in PAF or in RuAF or Chinese AF.. That is an advanced piece of tech no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*No-Fly Zone: Russia's Lethal S-400 Goes Global*





Dave Majumdar
December 18, 2015

India is set to buy five Almaz-Antey S-400 Triumf air and missile defense systems from Russia, it was reported this week. New Delhi is the second foreign customer for the powerful missile system after Beijing, which is also buying six S-400 batteries. 

According to the _Times of India_, even though the word of the sale comes just before a Christmas Eve summit between Russian president Vladimir Putin and Indian prime minister Narendra Modi, an actual contract will take time to negotiate. It is therefore unlikely that the two leaders will formally announce a deal in Moscow. “It will take a few years for the S-400 systems to be actually inducted. The plan is to deploy three in the west and two in the east to seriously bolster the nation's air defence capability,” a source told the Indian daily.

Should the Russians and Indians reach a final agreement, the S-400 sale could be worth as much as $6 billion. But while the Indians are eager to acquire the S-400, Moscow has not yet confirmed if it will sell the weapon to New Delhi.

The proliferation of weapons like the S-400 and its S-300 predecessor pose a serious challenge of U.S. and allied air power. Both weapons systems are highly mobile, thoroughly networked and can protect vast areas. Effectively, weapons like the S-400 and S-300 make an entire region inaccessible to conventional non-stealthy combat aircraft. It’s a problem that is only going to get worse over time as countries like Iran acquire such system. In fact, Tehran has already started to receive a version of the S-300.

According to manufacturer Almaz-Antey, the S-400 “baseline” system can engage targets at ranges of more than 155 miles at altitudes up to 90,000ft. Also of note, the S-400 can support at least three types of missiles with differing capabilities. According to Western sources, some versions of those missiles are capable of engaging targets as far way as 250 miles. The S-400 can track 300 targets simultaneously and engage thirty-six of those at any one time.

Meanwhile, the S-300PMU-2 Favorit has a range of more than 120 miles and can hit targets as high as 100,000ft. The system can engage half-a-dozen or more targets simultaneously. Either version of the weapon is extremely capable and could render entire swaths of territory nearly invulnerable to attack via conventional strike aircraft. As one senior U.S. Marine Corps aviator told me earlier in the year, the S-300 series is a deadly threat to everything except the most advanced stealth fighters and bombers. “A complete game changer for all fourth-gen aircraft [like the F-15, F-16 and F/A-18]. That thing is a beast and you don’t want to get near it,” he said.

*Only the Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor, F-35 and Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit stealth bomber would be able to operate inside areas protected by those weapons. But even those aircraft could be challenged if there were enough S-300 or S-400 batteries operating as part of an integrated air defense network.*

The exact number and location of the S-300s and S-400s would make a huge difference. The problem is further compounded by the fact that both systems are mobile—and can move at a moment’s notice. “If they’re all over every square inch of the country, then it doesn’t matter what you put out there—it’s going to be a challenge,” a senior Air Force official with extensive stealth experience told me earlier in the year.

For the United States, the solution is to move forward with next-generation systems like the F-35, the Next Generation Jammer, Long Range Strike-Bomber and potentially a stealthy new naval unmanned combat aircraft. New next-generation cruise missiles are also going to be needed to penetrate an ever more dense threat environment. Further, both the U.S. Navy and the U.S. Air Force might consider pressing forward with sixth-generation platforms and new armaments.


No-Fly Zone: Russia's Lethal S-400 Goes Global | The National Interest Blog

Xposting

With S-400 deployment first casualty is seen here

"
According to Reuters, a spokesman with the *US military’s European Command has confirmed that the US will withdraw 12 F-15 Eagles and Strike Eagle fighters from Turkey.*The spokesman said that the aircraft had completed temporary deployment, despite having only been moved to Incirlik air base one month ago.

What’s Behind Washington Pulling 12 Fighter Jets From Turkish Base?
Ora Obama scarica Erdogan: ritirati i caccia dalla Turchia - IlGiornale.it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*People who wanted to know does India also have S300?*






Check the operators and source and date...

Now you know why India did not buy outright too many S400 regiments. Perhaps the legacy units command center may be wired to be under new command centers...


_Can i get positive rating/ratings for officially proving it?? _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

92N2E Grave stone in SA-21 is S-400 - Pink line

So an avg 3m2 RCS detection range is approximate 150 NMI meaning = 277 Kms approx
Imagine say 1m2 RCS so thats around 135 NM meaning 250 Km detection approx

Tomahawk RCS - 0.5m2 so its detected at around 85 NMI implying 157 Km detection

A typical cruise missile with UAV-like characteristics has an RCS in the range of 1 m2; the Tomahawk ALCM, designed in the 1970s and utilizing the fairly simple low-observable technologies then available, has an RCS of less than 0.5 m2.

Radar Cross Section (RCS)

Even if the low flying terrain hugging missile has just 0.1m2 RCS its detection is 70-75 NMI approx thats 130 kms. 

Enough for launching the 2 of the engagement ranged missiles 30km and 120km ones and also activating Pantsirs for beyond that layered protection...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sharma1111

PARIKRAMA said:


> This is the detail i got
> 
> Russian structure
> 1 regiment = 4 battalions
> 1 battalion == 1 command post
> 1 Battalion = 16 launchers 64 missile ready to fire and equal number in reloads
> 4 Battalions = 64 launchers 256 missiles ready to fire and equal number in reloads - 512 missiles and 4 command post
> 
> 
> Each S400 battalion has 1 Pantsir-S battalion
> 1 Pantsir-S battalion = 6 launchers
> Each Pantsir-S launcher has 12 missiles RTF and 12 for reload
> 1 Pantsir Battalion = 72 RTF+ 72 Reloads = 144
> 1 regiment = 4 S400 Battalion = 4 Pantsir Battalion = 4*144=576 missiles
> 
> So 1 full S400 regiment has 512 + 576 = 1088 Missiles in total comprising of 544 RTF and 544 reloads
> 
> Based on Indian News of 5 Systems (read regiments)
> So 5 full Regiments = 5440 missiles (RTF+ Reloads)
> Spare missiles = 560 missiles
> 
> @Immanuel - You can help me out on this..
> 
> Post edited after information provided by Immanuel



See:





Russia – 25 battalions in 12 regiments (at least 200 launchers)[82][108][109][110][111]

India have ordered 5 battalion.

1 battalion have 8+ launchers. So its 40+ launchers & 960+ missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

sharma1111 said:


> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia – 25 battalions in 12 regiments (at least 200 launchers)[82][108][109][110][111]
> 
> India have ordered 5 battalion.
> 
> 1 battalion have 8+ launchers. So its 40+ launchers & 960+ missiles



Sir,

That information is not entirely correct.

Reason being, the original initial regiment of Russia had just 2 battalions.. By 6th and 7th regiment they changed the config to battalions. The latest is now 4 battalions
The command center of S-400 allows upto 8 battalions per Command vehicle. So baaed on threat perception and area under coverage, this number will get upgraded for Russia. They plan to have at least 27-30 regiments and thats a huge number of Battalions which cannot be fulfilled right away. Thus, the 2, 3 and now 4 battalions per regiment.


----------



## sharma1111

PARIKRAMA said:


> Sir,
> 
> That information is not entirely correct.
> 
> Reason being, the original initial regiment of Russia had just 2 battalions.. By 6th and 7th regiment they changed the config to battalions. The latest is now 4 battalions
> The command center of S-400 allows upto 8 battalions per Command vehicle. So baaed on threat perception and area under coverage, this number will get upgraded for Russia. They plan to have at least 27-30 regiments and thats a huge number of Battalions which cannot be fulfilled right away. Thus, the 2, 3 and now 4 battalions per regiment.


Sir,

Regiment size is immaterial for India. India have ordered just 5 battalions




India – Indian Defense Ministry approved purchase of *5 battalions* of the S400 missile in December 2015.[136]


----------



## PARIKRAMA

sharma1111 said:


> Sir,
> 
> Regiment size is immaterial for India. India have ordered just 5 battalions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India – Indian Defense Ministry approved purchase of *5 battalions* of the S400 missile in December 2015.[136]




Sir, that is factually incorrect.
Russia domestic per battalion cost is $200-220 Mn in 2013. Chinese bought S400 Battalions for $500 Mn. IF India just bought 5 battalions then its cost would be around $1 Bn per battalion. 
And according to the link cited in Wiki
Индия купит у России пять ЗРК С-400 «Триумф» - Телеканал «Звезда»

Air defense systems S-400 "Triumph", *which said today at a press conference, Vladimir Putin* will travel to India.
According to the Indian press, Moscow and New Delhi agreed to supply five anti-aircraft missile systems. The contract value is estimated at six billion dollars.
The document may be signed after the first state visit of the Prime Minister of India in Russia. He is scheduled for December 23.
The deal also provides for the purchase of six thousand missiles for the complexes.
Photo: Ministry of Defense of Russia

The word used is systems which is used create ambiguous nature of the deal.

If what you are saying comes out true, then only rational explanation may be this

_At various sites on the internet it has been stated that a S400 set/system/battalion will be exported by Russia for $500 million presumably with the standard components (including 48 missiles) . The $6 billion i.e. Rs 40,000 crores figure mentioned in news articles indicates a purchase of $500x12 battalions = $6 billion. But the news articles also state that Indian MOD reduced the number of systems to be bought down to 5 from the 12 that were proposed by the armed forces. 
That is meaningless unless context is provided as to what elements of the S400 were procured by China. What radars, what missiles, and what missile mixes. India could simply be buying more sensor coverage etc. There is too little known about the Chinese deal to make a valid comparison. But from the wantchinatimes article we know that a conventional battalion has 8 TEL's, a radar and 16 spare missiles for a total of 48 missiles. They bought (as per WCT) 6 such units giving them 48 TEL's and 288 Missiles in total for $3 Billion (apparently) since the same article said a cost of one such unit was $500 Million. 
If you simply double this you get 96 TEL's, double the radars, double the missiles and double the cost i.e. $6 Billion for 12 'units' with 96 launchers and nearly 600 missiles. 
Or you could simply see a situation in which India is getting wider sensor coverage, multiple radars for discrimination and early warning and more of a Ballistic Missile Defense like setup that would warrant longer ranged coverage. _

Credit to original poster KaranM, Idev and brar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@PARIKRAMA 

Till the Time S 400 are delivered we can see more progress on our own BMD 

Any way Follow on orders can be placed anytime 
Or S 500 may be available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Stephen Cohen said:


> @PARIKRAMA
> 
> Till the Time S 400 are delivered we can see more progress on our own BMD
> 
> Any way Follow on orders can be placed anytime
> Or S 500 may be available



Very true. Our own BMD is in progress.. 
S300 systems are there protecting Delhi Mumbai and 3 more bases all in western border already.
S400 will be placed 3 in Western and 2 in eastern as part of Phase 1 purchase
Phase 2 purchase may see either 400 or 500 but MII part

This implies, a total blanket multi tier shield placement. Of course we do require more advance versions like S500 and its equivalent in Indian BMD context to make the shield more effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

What will happen to blak 52 now?


----------



## Echo_419

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> *Introduction*
> The Almaz S-400 Triumf or SA-21 system is the most recent evolution of the S-300P family of SAM systems, initially trialled in 1999. The label S-400 is essentially marketing, since the system was previously reported under the speculative label of S-300PMU3. At least one report claims that funding for the development of the Triumf was provided in part by the PLA. The principal distinctions between the S-400 and its predecessor lie in further refinements to the radars and software, and the addition of four new missile types in addition to the legacy 48N6E/48N6E2 used in the S-300PMU2 Favorit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 2008 diagram published by Almaz-Antey showing the composition of an S-400 battery. Notable points include the integration of external low band NNIIRT Protivnik GE and VNIIRT Gamma DE L-band radars, and a range of passive emitter locating systems. All have the angular accuracy to provide midcourse guidance updates for missile shots.
> 
> As a result an S-400 battery could be armed with arbitrary mixes of these weapons to optimise its capability for a specific threat environment. The 30N6E2 further evolved into the more capable 92N6E Grave Stone, carried by a new 8 x 8 MZKT-7930 vehicle. The additional range required a significantly uprated transmitter tube to provide the higher power-aperture performance needed, in additional to an improved exciter and automatic frequency hopping capability. The 96L6 is offered as an 'all altitude' battery acquisition radar, also carried by a 8 x 8 MZKT-7930 vehicle. A new 3D phased array acquisition radar is employed, the 91N6E derived from the 64N6E2, and the 40V6M/MD mast is an available option. The 55K6E command post is employed, carried by an 8 x 8 Ural 532361 truck.
> 
> Optional acquisition radars cited for the S-400 include the 59N6 Protivnik GE and 67N6 Gamma DE in the L-band, but also the 1L119 Nebo SVU in the VHF band, and the multiband Nebo M. The Nebo SVU/M have a claimed capability against stealth aircraft. In addition to further acquisition radar types, the S-400 has been trialled with the Topaz Kolchuga M, KRTP-91 Tamara / Trash Can, and 85V6 Orion / Vega emitter locating systems, the aim being to engage emitting targets without emitting from the acquisition radars, or if the acquisition radars have been jammed. In June, 2008, the manufacturer disclosed the integration of the 1RL220VE, 1L222 and 86V6 Orion emitter locating systems with the S-400.
> TEL options include the baseline 5P85TE2 semitrailer, towed by a 6 x 6 BAZ-64022, the improved 5P90S self-propelled TEL hosted on the BAZ-6909-022 and intended to carry a heavier missile payload than the legacy MAZ-79100 series TELs, and a new heavyweight towed TEL to be designated the 5P90TMU.
> 
> Imagery of the 5P90S self-propelled TEL shows a new gantry design, a new elevating folding mast with a directional antenna, and a state-of-the-art NK Orientir precision navigation system, with an increased baseline for the satnav antennas, compared to the installation on the S-300PMU2 vehicles.
> 
> Long term planning is to host all S-400 battery components on BAZ Voschina series vehicles, with the 92N6 Grave Stone and 96L6-1 carried on the 10 x 10 BAZ-69096 chassis, and a new BAZ-6403.01 8 x 8 tractor is to be used to tow the 91N6 Big Bird battle management radar, and 40V6M/T series mobile mast systems. The 55K6E battery command post will be hosted on the BAZ-69092-012 6 x 6 chassis, a flatbed variant of which will be used to tow the 63T6A power converter and 5I57A power generator. The 8 x 8 BAZ-69096 chassis is also intended for future use in the 96K6 Pantsir S1 / SA-22 SPAAGM.
> *1. *Unfortunately it lacks the detail of later Almaz-Antey disclosures on the S-300PMU2 Favorit, but does provide a good discussion of the rationale behind the S-400 design design, and its key design features.
> 
> Lemanskiy et al state that definition of the S-400 design was performed jointly by the designers and the Russian MoD, with specific capability foci in:
> 
> *Defeating threats at low and very low flight altitudes;*
> *Dealing with the overall reduction of target signatures resulting from the pervasive use of stealth technology;*
> *Dealing with the increase in target quantities resulting from the widspread use of UAVs;*
> *Applying all means to defeat advanced jammers employed by opponents;*
> *Surviving in an environment where PGMs are used widely;*
> *Accommodating an environment where an increasing number of nations are deploying TBMs and IRBMs.*
> *Lemanskiy et al observed that several key imperatives were followed during the design process:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An open system architecture with a high level of modularity, intended to permit follow-on capability growth in the design;
> 
> Multirole capabilities and the capacity for integration with legacy IADS technologies;
> 
> Suitability for the air defence of fixed infrastructure targets, as well as manoeuvre forces;
> 
> Suitability for integration with naval surface combatants;
> 
> The ability to exploit legacy missile rounds already in operational use;
> 
> High operational mobility and deployability;
> 
> High lethality and jam resistance;
> 
> There imperatives were applied to the design of configurations for the Russian Armed Forces and for export clients.
> 
> Export variants of the S-400 Triumf are intended to destroy opposing stand-off jammer aircraft, AWACS/AEW&C aircraft, reconnaissance and armed reconnaissance aircraft, cruise missile armed strategic bombers, cruise missiles, Tactical, Theatre and Intermediate Range Ballistic Missiles, and any other atmospheric threats, all in an intensive Electronic Counter Measures environment.
> 
> *Lemanskiy et al describe the system composition as four core components:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 30K6E battle management system, comprising the 55K6E Command Post and 91N6E Big Bird acquisition radar;
> 
> Up to six 98Zh6E Fire Units, each comprising a 92N6E Grave Stone “multimode” engagement radar, up to twelve 5P85SE2 / 5P85TE2 TELs, each TEL armed with up to four 48N6E2/E3 missiles;
> 
> A complement of SAM rounds, comprising arbitrary mixes of the 48N6E, 48N6E2 and 48N6E3;
> 
> The 30Ts6E logistical support system, comprising missile storage, test and maintenance equipments.
> 
> All system components are carried by self-propelled wheeled all-terrain chassis, and have autonomous power supplies, navigation and geo-location systems, communications and life support equipment. Mains power grid converters are installed for fixed site operations.
> 
> The design permits all equipment vans to be separated from the vehicle chassis for installation and operation in hardened shelters.
> 
> The 55K6E is employed to control all components in the group of batteries, and can collect and present status information from all components. It can also control the operating modes of the 91N6E Big Bird acquisition and battle management radar, including its IFF/SSR functions. A comprehensive C3 /datalink package is installed, and an Elbrus-90 mikro central processor is used to execute the dataprocessing and system management code. Sharing hardware with the S-300PMU2 54K6E 2 CP, the 55K6E uses 18 inch LCD panels for all crew stations.
> 
> *Five common consoles are installed, with unique software driven presentation for the five person crew of the CP, the latter comprising:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1 x Air Defence Unit Commander*
> 
> *1 x Air Situation Management Officer*
> 
> *2 x Fire Control Officers*
> 
> *1 x Engineering Officer*
> 
> While Lemanskiy et al did not detail the 55K6E any further, the high level of commonality suggests that more recent Almaz-Antey disclosures on the 54K6E2 CP also apply to the 55K6E2.
> 
> The 92N6E departs from the specialised engagement and fire control functionality of earlier radars in the Flap Lid family, exploiting abundant computing power no differently than Western AESAs. It is intended to provide autonomous manual and automatic sector searchs, target acquisition and tracking, in adverse weather, Electronic Counter Measures, chaff and low altitude clutter environments. The radar is equipped with an IFF capability.
> 
> The 92N6E Grave Stone will automatically prioritise targets, compute Launch Acceptable Regions for missile launches, launch missiles, capture missiles, and provide midcourse guidance commands to missiles while tracking the target and missile. Missile guidance modes include pure command link, semi-active homing, and Track via Missile (TVM) / Seeker Aided Ground Guidance (SAGG), where missile semi-active seeker outputs are downlinked to the Grave Stone to support the computation of missile uplink steering commands.
> 
> The radar can track 100 targets in Track While Scan mode, and perform precision tracking of six targets concurrently for missile engagements. data exchanges between the 92N6E Grave Stone and 30K6E battle management system are fully automatic.
> 
> The 92N6E Grave Stone data processing subsystem is designed around the Elbrus-90 mikro SPARC multiprocessor system, like the S-300PMU2 30N6E2 Tomb Stone variant. Computing power is exploited to support a diverse range of modes and waveforms. These including:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sniffing waveforms at varying power levels to establish the presence of interfering emitters at a given angle and frequency;*
> 
> *Adaptive beam control reflecting immediate operational conditions;*
> 
> *Variable PRFs and scan rates for missile and target tracking;*
> 
> *Defeat of high power active noise jammers by the use of “radical measures” in the design.*
> 
> New Electronic Counter Counter Measures technology was employed in the design of the 92N6E Grave Stone, but was neither described nor named.
> 
> Lemanskiy et al described the 48N6E3 missile in some detail, but did not include any disclosures beyond what is already public knowledge.
> 
> The authors did state that increased radar power-aperture product performance in both the 92N6E Grave Stone and 91N6E Big Bird increases the capability of the S-400 Triumf to engage low signature or stealth targets, but their cryptic claim of 50 percent of the engagement range remains difficult to interpret.
> 
> What is evident is that the fully digital S-400 Triumf displays most if not all of the typical capability gains seen in the latest generation of fully digital systems of Western design.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *48N6E3 SAM Cutaway. Note the TVC vanes in the exhaust nozzle. The seeker is labelled as 'semi-active radar' (Almaz-Antey)*
> *Fakel 48N6E3 and 40N6 Surface to Air Missiles*
> The first missile added to the system is the 48N6E3/48N6DM (Dal'naya - long range), an incrementally improved 48N6E2 variant with a range of 130 nautical miles. It is deployed using the standard TEL, the 5P85TE2/SE2.
> 
> The second missile added to the S-400 is the new 40N6, a long range weapon with a cited range of 215 nautical miles, equipped with an active and semi-active homing seeker, intended to kill AWACS, JSTARS and other high value assets, such as EA-6B/EA-18G support jammers. Further details of this weapon remain to be disclosed. The range improvement to around twice that of the 48N6E2 suggests a two stage weapon, or a much larger motor casing with a larger propellant load. Russian media reports citing PVO senior officers in 2010 indicated that 40N6 range may be a great as 240 nautical miles, and the missile completed State Trials (Russian OpEval) in 2010, and was to enter production. To date no images of the 40N6 missile, launcher container or TEL have been made public.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-400 48N6E2/E3 SAM specifications.
> *
> Extended range missile shots typically involve ballistic flight profiles with apogees in excess of 40 km. The protracted development of the 40N6 suggests that directional control through the upper portions of the flight profile may have presented difficulties. One advantage of such flight profiles is that the missile converts potential energy into kinetic energy during the terminal phase of its flight, accelerating as it dives on its target. This provides higher endgame G capability in comparison with flatter cruise profiles used in legacy designs.



Do you research this yourself ?


----------



## Immanuel

India ordered 5 full scale regiments, that equals 20 Battalions. Russia's own order book is around 28 Regiments, Initial regiment sizes weren't full scale but over the year the typical size of a full scale range has grown. A typical full scale regiment now has 4 battalions (2 regimental sets)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*India will spend $6.1 billion dollars for five S-400 Missile Systems
*
Monday, March 14, 2016





After a rare intervention by Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar, India's Air Defence Acquisition plans for the next decade has been altered helping the country save 49,300 crores of taxpayers money.

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar ordered a review of the 15 year long term plan to purchase new air defence systems upto 2027.

The concluded review which involved a technical study and an evaluation of all available air defence systems in the world has resulted in a decision by the air force to induct the Russian S-400 Missile System to protect Indian skies for the next decade.

Air defence strategy hinges around three layers - a short range system that protects high value installations upto 25 km, a medium range system that covers an area of around 40 km and a long range system for threats coming from further. 

The review and evaluation suggest that with the S400 acquisition, the long term acquisition plan for over 100 each Medium and Short range systems have been cut down. The Air Force would not need greater number of Medium and Short Range Missiles if threats could be eliminated by the S-400 at longer ranges.

Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar is in favour of inducting the S-400 that can cover a larger area compared to other Medium and Short Range Missile Systems.


Five S-400 Systems to be inducted for $6.1 bn ::

With the current review process completed, the Ministry of Defence has come to a conclusion of inducting five Russian S-400 Missile Systems at a total cost of $6.1 billion.

It will be the most expensive air defence system ever bought by India. 

A price tag of $6.1 billion may seem to be staggering but on a per square km covered basis, the S-400 is the cheapest of all known systems available globally.

Source: India will spend $6.1 billion dollars for five S-400 Missile Systems


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

MOSCOW, October 13. /TASS/. Russia will sign an agreement with India on October 15 on the delivery of S-400 Triumf antiaircraft missile systems, Russian presidential aide Yuri Ushakov said on Thursday.

"Following the results of the negotiations between our president and [Indian Prime Minister Narendra] Modi, an agreement will be signed on the delivery of S-400 Triumf antiaircraft missile systems to India, as well as some other documents," he said.

"Part of the documents will be signed behind closed doors," he said.

The Kremlin aide declined to comment on the details of the deal, suggesting that first the document should be signed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Here's Russia's S-400 Missile System In Action, And How The U.S. Would Deal With It





*
Much hyperbole surrounds Russia’s S-400 advanced surface-to-air missile system, which is now being exported abroad and was recently deployed to Syria. Unsurprisingly, Russia has leveraged this deployment to further build-up the public’s perception of the S-400. Still, the S-400 is highly capable, and beating it, or any advanced air defense system, is far from simple.

Why The S-400, And Advanced Air Defense Systems In General, Are So Potent
The video was filmed at the Kapustin Yar test range in the Astakhan region of Russia, during a test of the S-400 against ballistic missile targets. The test supposedly took place while the S-400 was under heavy electronic jamming conditions. Despite this, Russia claims all four of the missiles hit their targets during their mid-course stage of flight. 


It is unclear exactly what components of the S-400 system were present for the test aside from the 92N6E “Gravestone” fire control radar, command and control vehicles, transporter-erector-launchers and the missiles. The S-400 can use multiple types of missiles, and can integrate with various sensor systems including older radars designed for later versions of the S-300 system. This trial appeared to test the system in a mobile expeditionary fashion, not where the S-400 unit is one of many surface-to-air missile systems and sensors that are tied together into a integrated air defense system (IADS). 

Advanced IADS are increasingly using some level of sensor fusion to meld many different sensor’s data together into a single common “picture” that is capable of providing engagement-quality tracks of enemy targets.


This makes tactics like stealth and jamming less effective than when taking on a single surface-to-air missile system located in just one geographical place at one time (see this image and this image.)

Making things even more complicated is that most IADS have many different sensor and missile systems’ capabilities (not to mention fighter and surveillance aircraft) overlapping in a layered fashion, and some of these could be road-mobile. These systems can pop-up at different locations at different points in times, making them very unpredictable.

This means that what was a once “most survivable route” through an enemy’s IADS, charted based on previous intelligence and often referred to as a “blue line,” could change without notice. If a previously unknown or road mobile air defense system were to pop up in the aircraft’s path it could make the crew adapt its route in real-time, something that could cause a domino effect that greatly reduces their ability to survive over enemy airspace. 

Remember, even the stealthiest aircraft is not invisible to radar; it simply has reduced detection range and this may vary greatly depending on what angle the stealth aircraft is at in relation to the sensor radiating it and what wavelength/band/frequency that radar sensor is operating on. Ground-basedinfrared search and track systems are an entirely different story, but these too can be tied into an IADS. 

Once again, this video is said to depict the S-400 being tested in a electronic warfare-heavy environment. Recently, some defense observers and journalists have touted America’s premier electronic attack aircraft, the EA-18G Growler, as an antidote to first class air defense systems, and particularly the S-400. This is only partially accurate.

*






*
 
*A Complex Solution To A Complex Problem*
America’s unique electronic warfare and radar suppression abilities includes the Growler, but also many other platforms and ancillary capabilities as well. This complex ecosystem of weaponry and sensors includes various surveillance aircraft, hacking and cyber warfare abilities, active suppression of enemy air defenses tactics and weaponry, along with low-observable aircraft and long-range “standoff” munitions. The last two are especially potent when combined together and electronic warfare support is added. 

Firing long-range low observable (stealthy) weaponry from even a non-stealthy aircraft gives enough stand-off distance to begin taking out an enemy’s known air defenses at a safe distance today, the S-400 included in most cases. When a stealthy launch platform is used instead, you can use more plentiful weapons with less range as that stealth aircraft can get closer to the air defenses being targeted than their non-stealthy brethren can. 

For instance, an F-16 may be able to get well within JASSM missile range of an advanced SAM site while an F-35 could get within the outer-edge of Small Diameter Bomb range. When you add jamming support, these ranges decrease by a noticeable margin, depending on what tactics are used and what the capacity available is to employ those tactics. The problem is that against an advanced foe, you’re not going up against a single SAM site or radar, but a full constellation of systems that includes aerial assets, just like the advanced integrated air defense system we discussed before.

That is why “brochure comparisons” of systems is nearly useless for such complex military topics. In real life, the Growler does not take on the S-400 alone, and vice-versa. 

An advanced IADS including the S-400 in it will likely feature increased detection ranges against stealthy and non-stealthy aircraft alike. It will also make jamming more problematic, and could mean blinding even a portion of that network is much tougher due to multiple layers of redundant air defenses tied together. This is where cyber warfare and pinpoint strikes based on multiple sources of intelligence can be more effective than jamming or going after the surface-to-air missiles and sensors themselves. For instance, taking out the IADS’ “brains,” locations where the sensor fusion occurs, or striking the system’s communications channels.








As IADS sensor and fusion capabilities advances and as surface-to-air missile ranges increase, it may be necessary to use stealthy long-range networked weapons, long-range stealthy aircraft and all the other tactics we mentioned, including standoff jamming, in order to begin to degrade and eventually destroy an advanced air defense system. Additionally, this may be necessary due to other area-denial and anti-access capabilities the enemy possesses.

For instance, if a carrier cannot get within 1,500 miles of an enemy’s shores, its aircraft will be incapable of striking targets. Bases within range of ballisitc missile barrages may also be destroyed. 

As the cumulative effects of these “first days of war” standoff strikes take hold, the IADS should begin to buckle, and parts of this deadly air defense killing cocktail can be omitted. For instance, instead of using long-range stealthy aircraft to launch long-range stealthy missiles, stealthy fighters can be used to launch medium-range weaponry as their tankers can operate close enough to enemy airspace in order for them to be effective. 

Meanwhile, long-range non-stealthy aircraft can begin launching long-range weapons, which frees up stealthy long-range aircraft to begin pushing over or near the enemy’s shores for direct attacks. Systems like Miniaturee Air Launched Decoys can be used along with strike assets to push deeper into an enemy’s territory, wiping out its air defenses along the way.

As time goes on, a “sanitized” corridor should emerge over enemy airspace, where less complex tactics can be applied and at higher sortie rates. For instance, fighter strikes can be flown with electronic warfare and wild weasel support, without the need for standoff weaponry, or in some cases, without stealthy aircraft at all. 

In other words, it takes a complex cocktail of jamming, surveillance and attack assets, both kinetic and non-kinetic, to take on any advanced integrated air defense system, of which the S-400 could be a part. And even then, you degrade and eventually destroy the enemy’s air defense in a very throughout and methodical manner. 

So although it is an incredibly capable and critical weapon system, those who say the EA-18G Growler—or any other single weapon system for that matter—is some panacea for modern air defense systems are greatly simplifying a complex solution to a very complex problem. 

_*Contact the author at tyler@jalopnik.com.*_
*Photo credits: Growler, F-15 via DoD, S-400 at Latakia via Russian MoD.*


----------



## danger007

*Introduction*

The Almaz S-400 Triumf or SA-21 system is the most recent evolution of the S-300P family of SAM systems, initially trialled in 1999. The label S-400 is essentially marketing, since the system was previously reported under the speculative label of S-300PMU3. At least one report claims that funding for the development of the Triumf was provided in part by the PLA. The principal distinctions between the S-400 and its predecessor lie in further refinements to the radars and software, and the addition of four new missile types in addition to the legacy 48N6E/48N6E2 used in the S-300PMU2 Favorit. 





A 2008 diagram published by Almaz-Antey showing the composition of an S-400 battery. Notable points include the integration of external low band NNIIRT Protivnik GE and VNIIRT Gamma DE L-band radars, and a range of passive emitter locating systems. All have the angular accuracy to provide midcourse guidance updates for missile shots.

As a result an S-400 battery could be armed with arbitrary mixes of these weapons to optimise its capability for a specific threat environment. The 30N6E2 further evolved into the more capable 92N6E Grave Stone, carried by a new 8 x 8 MZKT-7930 vehicle. The additional range required a significantly uprated transmitter tube to provide the higher power-aperture performance needed, in additional to an improved exciter and automatic frequency hopping capability. The 96L6 is offered as an 'all altitude' battery acquisition radar, also carried by a 8 x 8 MZKT-7930 vehicle. A new 3D phased array acquisition radar is employed, the 91N6E derived from the 64N6E2, and the 40V6M/MD mast is an available option. The 55K6E command post is employed, carried by an 8 x 8 Ural 532361 truck.

Optional acquisition radars cited for the S-400 include the 59N6 Protivnik GE and 67N6 Gamma DE in the L-band, but also the 1L119 Nebo SVU in the VHF band, and the multiband Nebo M. The Nebo SVU/M have a claimed capability against stealth aircraft. In addition to further acquisition radar types, the S-400 has been trialled with the Topaz Kolchuga M, KRTP-91 Tamara / Trash Can, and 85V6 Orion / Vega emitter locating systems, the aim being to engage emitting targets without emitting from the acquisition radars, or if the acquisition radars have been jammed. In June, 2008, the manufacturer disclosed the integration of the 1RL220VE, 1L222 and 86V6 Orion emitter locating systems with the S-400.

TEL options include the baseline 5P85TE2 semitrailer, towed by a 6 x 6 BAZ-64022, the improved 5P90S self-propelled TEL hosted on the BAZ-6909-022 and intended to carry a heavier missile payload than the legacy MAZ-79100 series TELs, and a new heavyweight towed TEL to be designated the 5P90TMU. 

Imagery of the 5P90S self-propelled TEL shows a new gantry design, a new elevating folding mast with a directional antenna, and a state-of-the-art NK Orientir precision navigation system, with an increased baseline for the satnav antennas, compared to the installation on the S-300PMU2 vehicles.

Long term planning is to host all S-400 battery components on BAZ Voschina series vehicles, with the 92N6 Grave Stone and 96L6-1 carried on the 10 x 10 BAZ-69096 chassis, and a new BAZ-6403.01 8 x 8 tractor is to be used to tow the 91N6 Big Bird battle management radar, and 40V6M/T series mobile mast systems. The 55K6E battery command post will be hosted on the BAZ-69092-012 6 x 6 chassis, a flatbed variant of which will be used to tow the 63T6A power converter and 5I57A power generator. The 8 x 8 BAZ-69096 chassis is also intended for future use in the 96K6 Pantsir S1 / SA-22 SPAAGM.
*1. Unfortunately it lacks the detail of later Almaz-Antey disclosures on the S-300PMU2 Favorit, but does provide a good discussion of the rationale behind the S-400 design design, and its key design features.

Lemanskiy et al state that definition of the S-400 design was performed jointly by the designers and the Russian MoD, with specific capability foci in:*

*Defeating threats at low and very low flight altitudes;*
*Dealing with the overall reduction of target signatures resulting from the pervasive use of stealth technology;*
*Dealing with the increase in target quantities resulting from the widspread use of UAVs;*
*Applying all means to defeat advanced jammers employed by opponents;*
*Surviving in an environment where PGMs are used widely;*
*Accommodating an environment where an increasing number of nations are deploying TBMs and IRBMs.*
*Lemanskiy et al observed that several key imperatives were followed during the design process:

An open system architecture with a high level of modularity, intended to permit follow-on capability growth in the design;
Multirole capabilities and the capacity for integration with legacy IADS technologies;
Suitability for the air defence of fixed infrastructure targets, as well as manoeuvre forces;
Suitability for integration with naval surface combatants;
The ability to exploit legacy missile rounds already in operational use;
High operational mobility and deployability;
High lethality and jam resistance;
There imperatives were applied to the design of configurations for the Russian Armed Forces and for export clients.

Export variants of the S-400 Triumf are intended to destroy opposing stand-off jammer aircraft, AWACS/AEW&C aircraft, reconnaissance and armed reconnaissance aircraft, cruise missile armed strategic bombers, cruise missiles, Tactical, Theatre and Intermediate Range Ballistic Missiles, and any other atmospheric threats, all in an intensive Electronic Counter Measures environment.

Lemanskiy et al describe the system composition as four core components:

The 30K6E battle management system, comprising the 55K6E Command Post and 91N6E Big Bird acquisition radar;
Up to six 98Zh6E Fire Units, each comprising a 92N6E Grave Stone “multimode” engagement radar, up to twelve 5P85SE2 / 5P85TE2 TELs, each TEL armed with up to four 48N6E2/E3 missiles;
A complement of SAM rounds, comprising arbitrary mixes of the 48N6E, 48N6E2 and 48N6E3;
The 30Ts6E logistical support system, comprising missile storage, test and maintenance equipments.
All system components are carried by self-propelled wheeled all-terrain chassis, and have autonomous power supplies, navigation and geo-location systems, communications and life support equipment. Mains power grid converters are installed for fixed site operations. 

The design permits all equipment vans to be separated from the vehicle chassis for installation and operation in hardened shelters.
[paste:font size="3"]Miroslav Gyűrösi). 

The 55K6E is employed to control all components in the group of batteries, and can collect and present status information from all components. It can also control the operating modes of the 91N6E Big Bird acquisition and battle management radar, including its IFF/SSR functions. A comprehensive C3 /datalink package is installed, and an Elbrus-90 mikro central processor is used to execute the dataprocessing and system management code. Sharing hardware with the S-300PMU2 54K6E 2 CP, the 55K6E uses 18 inch LCD panels for all crew stations.

Five common consoles are installed, with unique software driven presentation for the five person crew of the CP, the latter comprising:

1 x Air Defence Unit Commander
1 x Air Situation Management Officer
2 x Fire Control Officers
1 x Engineering Officer
While Lemanskiy et al did not detail the 55K6E any further, the high level of commonality suggests that more recent Almaz-Antey disclosures on the 54K6E2 CP also apply to the 55K6E2.
[paste:font size="3"]Miroslav Gyűrösi). 

The 92N6E departs from the specialised engagement and fire control functionality of earlier radars in the Flap Lid family, exploiting abundant computing power no differently than Western AESAs. It is intended to provide autonomous manual and automatic sector searchs, target acquisition and tracking, in adverse weather, Electronic Counter Measures, chaff and low altitude clutter environments. The radar is equipped with an IFF capability.

The 92N6E Grave Stone will automatically prioritise targets, compute Launch Acceptable Regions for missile launches, launch missiles, capture missiles, and provide midcourse guidance commands to missiles while tracking the target and missile. Missile guidance modes include pure command link, semi-active homing, and Track via Missile (TVM) / Seeker Aided Ground Guidance (SAGG), where missile semi-active seeker outputs are downlinked to the Grave Stone to support the computation of missile uplink steering commands.

The radar can track 100 targets in Track While Scan mode, and perform precision tracking of six targets concurrently for missile engagements. data exchanges between the 92N6E Grave Stone and 30K6E battle management system are fully automatic.

The 92N6E Grave Stone data processing subsystem is designed around the Elbrus-90 mikro SPARC multiprocessor system, like the S-300PMU2 30N6E2 Tomb Stone variant. Computing power is exploited to support a diverse range of modes and waveforms. These including:

Sniffing waveforms at varying power levels to establish the presence of interfering emitters at a given angle and frequency;
Adaptive beam control reflecting immediate operational conditions;
Variable PRFs and scan rates for missile and target tracking;
Defeat of high power active noise jammers by the use of “radical measures” in the design.
New Electronic Counter Counter Measures technology was employed in the design of the 92N6E Grave Stone, but was neither described nor named.

Lemanskiy et al described the 48N6E3 missile in some detail, but did not include any disclosures beyond what is already public knowledge.

The authors did state that increased radar power-aperture product performance in both the 92N6E Grave Stone and 91N6E Big Bird increases the capability of the S-400 Triumf to engage low signature or stealth targets, but their cryptic claim of 50 percent of the engagement range remains difficult to interpret.

What is evident is that the fully digital S-400 Triumf displays most if not all of the typical capability gains seen in the latest generation of fully digital systems of Western design.





48N6E3 SAM Cutaway. Note the TVC vanes in the exhaust nozzle. The seeker is labelled as 'semi-active radar' (Almaz-Antey)
[paste:font size="4"]Tor M1/M2, Tunguska M and Pantsir S/S1 series.

Some sources have credited the 9M96E/9M96E2 missiles to the S-300PMU1 and S-300PMU2 Favorit, which appears to have been the demonstration platform for prototypes of these missiles. Integration of these missiles on either of these systems will not present any challenges, due to backward compatibility in TELs and the use of a datalink supported active radar terminal seeker. To date there have been no disclosures on domestic production or export sales of the 9M96 series. Russia media reports in 2010 indicated that production may soon commence for use on S-400 systems, using a new four chamber launcher/container design with an identical form factor to the standard 48N6 design.






S-400 5P85SE demonstrator TEL with quad 9M96E launch tubes. This design may be replaced in production with a four chamber design in the same form factor as the 48N6 launch tube (image © Miroslav Gyűrösi). 






9M96E series missile test launch (Fakel).






9M96E missile at MAKS 2005 (© 2005, Said Aminov).
[paste:font size="4"]5N62VE Square Pair FMCWguidance and illumination radar. Given that the Russian S-200 inventory and missile warstock has been decommissioned and exported, if this capability is retained, it is for export clientele.

If software and datalink modems are supplied in production S-400 systems to support the S-200 / SA-5, this raises the question of potential hybridisation with other legacy SAM types. With most potential export clientele already operating legacy SAM systems such as the S-75M/SA-2 Guideline, S-125/SA-3 Goa and 3M9/9M9/SA-6 Gainful, this could prove to be an attractive marketing tool. The model claimed for the S-200/SA-5 would likely be applied, using the SNR-75 Fan Song, SNR-125 Low Blow or 1S91 Straight Flush to guide the missiles to an aimpoint produced by the 92N6E Grave Stone tracking the target, and in the latter instance, provide terminal phase illumination. The key issue of reconciling location errors between the various system components can be addressed by satellite navigation, with dual mode GPS/Glonass receivers already widely used in Russian equipment. The use of theNK Orientir precision geolocation and angular alignment system in the S-300PMU2 and S-400 presents a good example.

The 2008 VKO paper by Lemanskiy et al of Almaz-Antey described the capability to control a range of S-300P variant batteries, and other contemporary IADS elements, but did not elaborate on legacy SAM system integration.
[paste:font size="4"]55K6E
Self Propelled Command Post
Ural 532301
1T12M2A
Site Survey Vehicle
GAZ-66/UAZ-3151 
92N6E Grave Stone
F1E2 Radar Cabin / F2E2 Control Cabin
MZKT-7930
91N6E Big Bird
Self Propelled Acquisition Radar MZKT-7930 Tractor
96L6E 
Self Propelled Acquisition Radar
MZKT-7930
5P90S
Self Propelled Transporter Erector Launcher
BAZ-6909 series
5P85TM/TE2 Semitrailer Transporter Erector Launcher BAZ-64022 Tractor
22T6-2/22T6E2
Transloader / Crane
Ural-532361-1012
5T58-2A Missile Transporter Four 5P32 Launch Tubes 
KrAZ-260 Tractor 
5I57A
Mobile Diesel Power Generator 200 kW
MAZ-5224V Trailer
63T6A
Mobile Mains Grid Power Converter
MAZ-5224V Trailer 
82Kh6/83Kh6A
Mobile Mains Grid Power Converter MAZ-5224V Trailer 
A - to date designations of these battery components have not been disclosed, S-300PMU2 items listed instead.



S-400 Battery Component Options
59N6 Protivnik GE
Mobile Acquisition Radar KrAZ-260 Tractor 
67N6E Gamma DE
Mobile Acquisition Radar KrAZ-260 Tractor 
1RL220VE
Mobile Emitter Locating System
Ural-43203 
1L222M Avtobaza
Mobile Emitter Locating System Ural-43203/4310
86V6 Orion/Vega
Mobile Emitter Locating System Ural-43203 
40V6M
Semi-Mobile Mast System 24 Metre
MAZ-537 Tractor
40V6MD Semi-Mobile Mast System 40 Metre
MAZ-537 Tractor 
KS-4561AA Mobile Crane
KrAZ-257 
KT-80/KS-7971A
Mobile Crane MAZ-79100 
ATs-5.5A
Fuel Tanker Truck
KAMAZ-4310
MOBD
Mobile Crew Accommodation Vehicle
MAZ-543M 
A - to date designations of these battery components have not been disclosed, S-300PMU2 items listed instead. 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dani958

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A-135_anti-ballistic_missile_system
buy this


----------



## danger007

*[paste:font size="4"][1], [2] tractor is a distinctive feature of the S-400, making it readily identifiable in comparison with the KrAZ-260 towed 5P85TE variants used with the SA-20 Gargoyle. Later S-300PMU2 systems exported to China use the 5P85TE2 TEL and BAZ-64022 tractor (Almaz-Antey/Vestnik PVO).


















[paste:font size="4"]



Late production 91N6E battle management radars are to be towed by the 8 x 8 BAZ-6403.01 tractor (image BZKT).


[paste:font size="4"]Yevgeniy Yerokhin, Missiles.ru.











Above, below: S-400 battery components.









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mshan44

how many more threads Indians will open on s400 for god sake stop this drama...


----------



## danger007

*Above, below: 92N6 Grave Stone and 96L6 radars deployed.*
*




















Above: new 5P85TM TEL design common to S-400 and S-300PMU2. Note the stowed datalink mast and antenna.






Above, below: stowed 92N6 Grave Stone.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

*










Above, below: 96L6 acquisition radar deployed and stowed.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## danger007

*












[paste:font size="4"]http://mmet.livejournal.com/*
*[paste:font size="3"]5P85TM/TE2 / BAZ-64022






Detail views of BAZ-64022 tractor in operational disruptive camouflage.
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dani958

this system realy mach 14?


----------



## danger007

_5P85TM/TE2 elevating the launch gantry. The operator on the right is monitoring the TEL status and control panel._






_Auxiliary Power Unit control panel exposed._






_TEL main status and control panel in detail._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## danger007

_
*





Above, below: telescoping datalink antenna, common to late variants of S-300PMU1/2 TELs. The design is clearly built to radiate with a horizontal toroidal mainlobe.











TEL status and control panels in crew cabin.
92N6E Grave Stone / MZKT-7930





92N6E Grave Stone, stowed.











92N6E Grave Stone with space feed primary antenna deployed, and telescoping datalink mast elevated. Note the auxiliary apertures used for sidelobe cancelling and interferometry along the base of the main transmissive array.






92N6E Grave Stone driver cabin.







@SOHEIL @PARIKRAMA @waz @WebMaster @litefire @Abingdonboy @ranjeet 


*
_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dani958

ABM-4 Gorgon[9]


----------



## danger007

@GumNaam @Joe Shearer @jbgt90


----------



## danger007

mshan44 said:


> how many more threads Indians will open on s400 for god sake stop this drama...




Your problem is?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## markm1

India is purchasing 5 S400 systems which contains how many S400 missiles?


----------



## Immortan.Joe

markm1 said:


> India is purchasing 5 S400 systems which contains how many S400 missiles?




India is buying 6000 missiles as per info released. It does not state how these would be organized. India may adopt a completely different deployment system than Russians thus making this talk of divisions and battalions redundant.

Our enemies are weaker than that of Russia, so we could opt for less numbers per division.


----------



## punit

can we have a sticky @Oscar @PARIKRAMA @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dani958

Immortan.Joe said:


> India is buying 6000 missiles as per info released. It does not state how these would be organized. India may adopt a completely different deployment system than Russians thus making this talk of divisions and battalions redundant.
> 
> Our enemies are weaker than that of Russia, so we could opt for less numbers per division.


tech transfer?


----------



## Levina

@PARIKRAMA @hellfire
Now that I have found a thread which is exclusively about S-400, I wanted to ask you guyz something.
Q1. I heard S-400 system can be defeated by a preemptive saturation attack and that Russia is already working on a S-350E which is supposed to protect S-400.
So will India have to buy S-350E too in future?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Levina said:


> @PARIKRAMA @hellfire
> Now that I have found a thread which is exclusively about S-400, I wanted to ask you guyz something.
> I heard S-400 system can be defeated by a preemptive saturation attack and that Russia is already working on a S-350E which is supposed to protect S-400.
> So will India have to buy S-350E too in future?




I created thread for those kids who is talking about Swarming. I will try post most relevant data on this system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

danger007 said:


> I created thread for those kids who is talking about Swarming. I will try post most relevant data on this system.


Q2. I also want to know how does S-400 protect itself against jamming?
@hellfire you listening? Any theories?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Levina said:


> @PARIKRAMA @hellfire
> Now that I have found a thread which is exclusively about S-400, I wanted to ask you guyz something.
> I heard S-400 system can be defeated by a preemptive saturation attack and that Russia is already working on a S-350E which is supposed to protect S-400.
> So will India have to buy S-350E too in future?



Any defense system can be defeated by saturation attack, there is a limit to the tracking of targets. Given that, the missiles will costs a bomb too, given that they'll have to shoot 40-50 missiles at it to saturate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Skull and Bones said:


> Any defense system can be defeated by saturation attack, there is a limit to the tracking of targets. Given that, the missiles will costs a bomb too, given that they'll have to shoot 40-50 missiles at it to saturate.


I heard 3 S-400 are meant of western border and 2 for eastern border. True?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Levina said:


> I heard 3 S-400 are meant of western border and 2 for eastern border. True?



Maybe.

I heard 7 more systems will be ordered in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

Skull and Bones said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I heard 7 more systems will be ordered in near future.




May be @PARIKRAMA can answer, this is initial as much as I know.


----------



## markm1

Immortan.Joe said:


> India is buying 6000 missiles as per info released. It does not state how these would be organized. India may adopt a completely different deployment system than Russians thus making this talk of divisions and battalions redundant.
> 
> Our enemies are weaker than that of Russia, so we could opt for less numbers per division.


I guess. 6000 s400 missiles would be more then enough to take care of Pakistan


----------



## waz

To the Indian posters who have asked for the thread to be made into a sticky, I think this thread should be transferred to the Indian military section and then be made into a sticky? Is that ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

waz said:


> To the Indian posters who have asked for the thread to be made into a sticky, I think this thread should be transferred to the Indian military section and then be made into a sticky? Is that ok?



Fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

mshan44 said:


> how many more threads Indians will open on s400 for god sake stop this drama...



It is sticky now. This is the S400 thread to stop all other S400 threads.

You can stop complaining now. Have a nice day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

Why we are not keeping s400 in Andaman? After all pakistan won't attack us until and unless we started attacking them. But that's not the case with Chinese.


----------



## Hassan Guy

MODS, close this troll of a thread


----------



## Crixus

Guys is there any info on the TOT for S-400 ?


----------



## danger007

Hassan Guy said:


> MODS, close this troll of a thread




Thanks for your valuable post.. much appreciated..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

Levina said:


> Q2. I also want to know how does S-400 protect itself against jamming?
> @hellfire you listening? Any theories?



Any ABM system/defensive system can be overcome on so called saturation. 

What is the value? That is classified. What is pertinent is what @Skull and Bones has said - the number of missiles your adversary is willing to use. 

Beyond that, the stratification of defence system will be required. No system is 100% foolproof. 

Thats all I can say

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

X-band radars wrt RCS ...

The 92N6 Grave Stone multimode engagement radar is a significant redesign of the Flap Lid / Tomb Stone series with fully digital processing and increased power-aperture performance (image © Miroslav Gyűrösi).





The diverse Flap Lid family of radars are Russian equivalents to the US MPQ-53 Patriot engagement radar. The first generation of the S-300P's 5N63 (later 30N6) Flap Lid A engagement/fire control radar was innovative, and clearly influenced by the Raytheon MPQ-53 engagement radar for the MIM-104 Patriot. The Flap Lid, like the MPQ-53, uses a transmissive passive shifter technology phased array, with a space (a.k.a. optical) feed into the rear plane of the antenna. The Flap Lid's antenna stows flat on the roof of the radar cabin, which was initially deployed on a trailer towed by a Ural-357, KrAZ-255 or KrAZ-260 6x6 tractor. The whole radar cabin is mounted on a turntable and used to slew the phased array to cover a 60 degree sector of interest.

The 5N63 was a huge generational leap in technology from the Fan Song, Low Blow and Square Pair mechanically steered and scanned engagement radars on preceding V-PVO SAMs. With electronic beam steering, very low sidelobes and a narrow pencil beam mainlobe, the 30N6 phased array is more difficult to detect and track by an aircraft's warning receiver when not directly painted by the radar, and vastly more difficult to jam. While it may have detectable backlobes, these are likely to be hard to detect from the forward sector of the radar. As most anti-radiation missiles rely on sidelobes to home in, the choice of engagement geometry is critical in attempting to kill a Flap Lid.

Unlike the Patriot's MPQ-53 engagement radar which has substantial autonomous search capability, the 5N63 is primarily an engagement radar designed to track targets and guide missiles to impact using a command link channel. The absence of dedicated directional antennas on this system indicates that the commands are transmitted via a specialised waveform emitted by the main array. The first generation of the 5V55K missile was command link guided, following the design philosophy of the S-75/SA-2 and S-125/SA-3, with a cited range of 25 nautical miles and altitude limits between 80 ft and 80,000 ft.

Growing US electronic combat and SEAD capabilities, in the EF-111A Raven and F-4G Weasel forces were clearly considered a serious threat and this spurred the further evolution of the S-300PT system. In 1982 the V-PVO introduced a fully mobile variant of the system, designated the S-300PS (P- PVO, S - Samochodnyy/Self-propelled), labelled by NATO the SA-10B. The S-300PS saw the 5N63 Flap Lid engagement radar transplanted on to the high mobility 8x8 MAZ-7910 vehicle derived from the MAZ-543. The rehosted radar became the 5N63S Flap Lid B (Samochodnyy/Self-propelled). This permitted the engagement radar and TELs to set up for firing in 5 minutes, and rapidly scoot away after a missile shot to evade US Air Force Weasels. The improved 5N63S Flap Lid B radar had the capability to concurrently engage six targets, and guide two missiles against each target. The phased array beam steering angular range was extended to permit instantaneous coverage of a 90 degree sector, comparable to the SPY-1 Aegis radar.

The next big evolutionary step in the S-300P system was the introduction of the enhanced S-300PM and its export variant the S-300PMU1/SA-10D, in 1993. The SA-10D, later redesignated SA-20 Gargoyle, was subjected to what Russian sources describe as a deep modernisation with design changes to most key components of the system. The aim was to improve its basic capabilities as a SAM, extend radar and engagement footprints, increase the level of automation in the system, and introduce an anti-ballistic missile capability against ballistic missiles with re-entry speeds of up to 2.8 km/sec. Incremental changes were made to the Flap Lid, yielding the 30N6/30N6-1 Tomb Stone variant, designated 30N6E1 for export, capable of guiding the new 48N6 missile, the manufacturer claims an ability to engage targets with an RCS as low as 0.02 square metres at an unspecified range, and an autonomous search capability. The 30N6E1 retains the capability to deploy on the 40V6M mast. 

Further evolution of the S-300P design took place between 1995 and 1997, yielding the S-300PMU2/SA-10E Favorit system, later redesignated SA-20 Gargoyle, intended to compete directly against the Antey S-300V and Patriot PAC-2/3 systems as an Anti-Ballistic Missile system. The Favorit incorporates incrementally upgraded 30N6E2 Tomb Stone engagement radar. The Favorit's new command post has the capability to control S-300PMU / SA-10, S-300PMU1 / SA-20 batteries, and also S-200VE/SA-5 Gammon batteries, relaying coordinates and commands to the 5N62VE Square Pair guidance and illumination radar. 

The most recent derivative of the S-300P family of systems is the S-400 Triumf or SA-21. The 30N6E2 further evolved into the more capable 92N2E Grave Stone, carried by a new 8 x 8 MZKT-7930 vehicle. The additional range required a significantly uprated transmitter tube to provide the higher power-aperture performance needed, in additional to an improved exciter and automatic frequency hopping capability. 






A 2008 diagram published by Almaz-Antey showing the composition of an S-400 battery.





_
An excellent study of the 5N63 Flap Lid A deployed on 40V6M semi-mobile mast system by Said Aminov, produced at the Togliati Museum in Russia (© 2009, Said Aminov)._






_Above, below, detail of the 5N63 Flap Lid A F1 radar head module deployed on 40V6M semi-mobile mast system, by Said Aminov, produced at the Togliati Museum in Russia. The dual plane monopulse circular polarised primary feed has been stripped and the concertina shroud has deteriorated. The operator consoles are in the F2 module, typically located on a truck. Later self-propelled 5N63S Flap Lid B variants retained the capability to deploy the F1S module on the 40V6M/MD mast, with the F2S module remaining attached to the MAZ-7910 8x8 vehicle chassis (© 2009, Said Aminov)._










_Above: 5N63 Flap Lid A deployed on 40V6M semi-mobile mast system by Said Aminov, produced at the Togliati Museum in Russia; below: 5N63 Flap Lid A co-deployed with a 5N66M Clam Shell, a common arrangement at static Soviet PVO sites requiring low altitude engagement capability (© 2009, Said Aminov)._










Above, below: early model 5N63 Flap Lid towed variant on display at the Moscow District PVO Museum at Zarya, near Moscow. Note the exposed polarisation screen in the space feed (Images © Miroslav Gyűrösi).








*




*
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

5N63S Flap Lid B deployed.






5N63S Flap Lid B stowed.






92N6 Grave Stone multimode engagement radar stowed (© 2010, Yevgeniy Yerokhin, Missiles.ru).

The 64N6E Big Bird is the key to much of the improved engagement capability, and ballistic missile intercept capability in the later S-300P variants. This system operates in the 2 GHz band and is a phased array with a 30% larger aperture than the US Navy SPY-1 Aegis radar, even accounting for its slightly larger wavelength it amounts to a mobile land based Aegis class package. It has no direct equivalent in the West.

Like other components of the S-300PM system, the 64N6E has a number of unique and lateral design features. The radar antenna is mounted on a cabin, in turn mounted on a turntable permitting 360 degree rotation. Unlike Western phased arrays in this class, the 64N6 uses a reflective phased array with a front face horn feed, the horn placed at the end of the long boom which protects the waveguides to the transmitters and receivers in the cabin. The beam steering electronics are embedded inside the antenna array, which has around 2700 phase elements on either face. This Janus faced arrangement permits the Big Bird to concurrently search two 90 degree sectors, in opposite directions, using mechanical rotation to position the antenna and electronic beam steering in azimuth and elevation. This design technique permits incremental growth in output power as the only components of the system which have to handle high microwave power levels are the waveguide and feed horn.

The 64N6E is a frequency hopper, and incorporates additional auxiliary antenna/receiver channels for suppression of sidelobe jammers - NIIP claim the ability to measure accurate bearing to jamming sources. The back end processing is Moving Target Indicator (MTI), and like the Aegis the system software can partition the instantaneous sector being covered into smaller zones for specific searches. To enhance MTI performance the system can make use of stored clutter returns from multiple preceding sweeps. Detection ranges for small fighter targets are of the order of 140 to 150 nautical miles for early variants. Per 12 second sweep 200 targets can be detected, and either six or twelve can be individually tracked for engagements.

While the Big Bird provides an excellent acquisition capability against aerial and ballistic missile targets, the 5V55 missile was inadequate. The S-300PM/PMU1 introduced the 48N6 which has much better kinematics - cited range against aerial targets is 81 nautical miles, ballistic missile targets 21.5 nautical miles, with a minimum engagement range of 1.6 to 2.7 nautical miles. Low altitude engagement capabilities were improved - down to 20 - 30 ft AGL. The missile speed peaks at 2,100 metres/sec or cca Mach 6. The missiles can be fired at 3 second intervals, and Russian sources claim a single shot kill probability of 80% to 93% for aerial targets, 40% to 85% for cruise missiles and 50% to 77% for TBMs.

The latest variant is the 91N6E developed for the S-400 Triumf / SA-21 system. It is known to be a fully digital design with a higher peak power rating than the 64N6E2 to accommodate the longer ranging 48N6E3 and 40N6E missiles.






The new 91N6E is a derivative of the 64N6E Big Bird series. It is readily identified against the 64N6E by the use of the new build MZKT-7930 tractor. It retains the general configuration of its predecessors (Almaz-Antey).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

mshan44 said:


> how many more threads Indians will open on s400 for god sake stop this drama...





danger007 said:


> Your problem is?



His inferiority complex is acting up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samy1618

And still every one is saying about S450 and 6000 missiles.. But no one over here has a credible source or info about the same. As I have heard that China is have the same 5 S-400 for just 3 billion and India for whooping 6 billion... R we going crazier day by day like we shell off 8 billion for just 36 Rafael and still there r speculations of secret deals for Full TOT including tech know how, machining n tooling, scientific data. and lot many more. So r we following the same path for S-400 by shelling off more than it cost.
Plz can any one have a full heads up on this... As its more suspicious than French as India did many covert deals with Russia earlier also on many fronts. And I think here ppl know what all I am pointing at.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

india needs s 400 as it needs large country to protect. pakistan can protect itself completely using other systems with low range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

@WebMaster please merge this thread there 

https://defence.pk/threads/complete-information-on-indias-almaz-antey-40r6-s-400-triumf.407104/


----------



## abc123xyx

we are going to commite huge money init.
has this system achive a single real kill?
or are we going to discover it later ?


----------



## Joe Shearer

O.P.D said:


> we are going to commite huge money init.
> has this system achive a single real kill?
> or are we going to discover it later ?



Later.

Wait for it and till then, buy only those systems that have achieved a single real kill. You might like to look up Patriot missiles and Tomahawk cruise missiles.


----------



## abc123xyx

Joe Shearer said:


> Later.
> 
> Wait for it and till then, buy only those systems that have achieved a single real kill. You might like to look up Patriot missiles and Tomahawk cruise missiles.


why buy when they already invested in barak8


----------



## Joe Shearer

O.P.D said:


> why buy when they already invested in barak8



Good point. Look up the ranges.


----------



## abc123xyx

Joe Shearer said:


> Good point. Look up the ranges.


as expected..

inhand proven system with control over tech.
or
a russian tech.

???

just recall ,

cryogenic engine : three bought , two failed , then we devoloped our own.
bhrahmos : a paper project which we concluded.

india is best in missiles/rocket and isreal in radars...
barak8 is *the *best .
a sureshoot by a 100km barak8 is better then a procleamed 400km.

and yes LATER...
just like the su30 mki....after 15 years...IAf now discover that f16 is better.


----------



## #hydra#

O.P.D said:


> as expected..
> 
> inhand proven system with control over tech.
> or
> a russian tech.
> 
> ???
> 
> just recall ,
> 
> cryogenic engine : three bought , two failed , then we devoloped our own.
> bhrahmos : a paper project which we concluded.
> 
> india is best in missiles/rocket and isreal in radars...
> barak8 is *the *best .
> a sureshoot by a 100km barak8 is better then a procleamed 400km.
> 
> and yes LATER...
> just like the su30 mki....after 15 years...IAf now discover that f16 is better.


Who told that 16 is better than mki,when did iaf said like that?
Bring with link...



O.P.D said:


> we are going to commite huge money init.
> has this system achive a single real kill?
> or are we going to discover it later ?


Ur barak8 also yet to have achieve a kill in real scenario.



O.P.D said:


> why buy when they already invested in barak8


Why people are investing both in two wheelers and four wheelers together?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*S-300 Missile Systems in Syria a 'Cold Shower on Hot Heads of Pentagon Generals'*







The presence of modern Russian anti-aircraft missile systems in Syria has changed the balance of power in the Syrian conflict, Russian military expert Igor Korotchenko told Radio Sputnik.

According to Korotchenko, the deployment of S-300 anti-aircraft missile systems has significantly changed the military-political situation in Syria.

* "I think this has caused the effect of a ‘cold shower' on hot heads of the Pentagon generals. The presence of such powerful, long-range air defense missile systems is a serious military-political factor that contributes to the neutralization of the threats and the US saber-rattling*," Korotchenko told Sputnik. © SPUTNIK/ 

ALEXANDER VILF Russia's 'Purely Defensive' S-300 to 'Psychologically Reduce Risks' in Syria According to Korochenko, the presence of advanced Russian air defense missile systems in Syria has had a stabilizing effect on the situation in the country and in the region as a whole. 

He noted that prior to the deployment of the S-300 systems the US publicly announced the possibility of carrying out airstrikes against Syrian government forces, but the move has changed the balance of power and forced the US to reconsider its position. 

*"These modern anti-aircraft missile systems have changed the balance of power as they have deprived Americans of the hypothetical possibility to carry out airstrikes with impunity. And we see that the Pentagon has already adjusted its strategy: mere words are one thing, but the fact that there is a real military force behind Russia is quite another. In this regard the Americans, of course, have to take into account the circumstances," Korotchenko said. *

Similar opinion was voiced by retired colonel Mikhail Khodarenok, who believes that Russia has deployed the S-300V4 "Antey-2500" and the S-400 Triumf to the Syrian port city of Tartus and the Hmeymim airbase respectively to show the bare minimum that Moscow requires to "prevent military hotheads from the other side from making rash decisions."

Recently, Russia deployed the S-300 air defense system in Syria's port city of Tartus in addition to S-400 currently stationed at Russia's Hmeymim airbase in the Latakia province. Commenting on the issue, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov stated that the Russian S-300 and S-400 systems in Syria threaten no one and are stationed there exclusively for defensive purposes. © SPUTNIK/ RAMIL SITDIKOV 

Russia Placed S-300 Missiles in Syria After Learning of US Plans to Bomb Airbases According to Russian Foreign Ministry spokesperson Maria Zakharova, the decision to deploy S-300 anti-air missile system in Syria came after receiving leaked data on US intentions to bomb Syrian airbases. 

"The S-300 appeared there [in Syria] after experts close to the American establishment had started leaking information…that the US could hit Syrian airfields with cruise missiles," Foreign Ministry spokesperson Maria Zakharova said in an interview with Russia's Dozhd TV channel. 

S-300V4 (NATO designation SA-23 Gladiator) is meant to track and intercept short- and medium-range ballistic missile, aeroballistic and cruise missiles, as well as fixed-wing aircraft, ECM (electronic countermeasure) platforms and precision-guided munitions.

Read more: https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201610221046622830-s300-missile-systems-syria/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence18-November, 2016 19:01 IST
Procurement of Fighter Aircraft

An Inter-Governmental Agreement (IGA) for procurement of five Firing Units of S-400 Long Range Surface to Air Missile (LRSAM) system along with associated equipment from Russia has been signed on 15th October, 2016. An IGA for the procurement of Kamov helicopters for Indian Air Force and Indian Army from Russia under ‘Buy and Make (Indian)’ category was signed on 24th December, 2015. The terms and conditions for supply of these equipment are to be negotiated with the Russian side.

This information was given by Minister of State for Defence Dr. Subhash Bhamre in a written reply to Shri Sushil Kumar Singh and Smt Kothapalli Geetha in Lok Sabha today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Anti-aircraft missile system object air defense / anti-aircraft missile system with a means of detection, coordination and targeting. The development of the air defense system S-300PM3 / S-400 started the NGO "Diamond" / GSKB "Almaz-Antey" (Chief Designer - A.Lemansky) in the development of a family of air defense systems S-300 in 1986 ( source ). The system differs from previous generations of great potential size air defense zone, type the targeted objectives, provides interaction with the air defense systems of previous generations. The AAMS used missiles development IBC "Torch". Serial production of missiles for the S-300 systems and the C-400 in 2010-2012 conducted MMZ "Vanguard" ( Source ). 

The system S-400 "Triumph" is the standard weapon of the Russian Government Resolution of April 28, 2007 ( source ). The first missile battalion S-400 atonement for combat duty in the Moscow region Elektrostal August 6, 2007 

The first battle 40R6 firing system in the complex 98ZH6 successfully conducted at Kapustin Yar in 2011. Teachings 40R6 system crews performed on air defense range Ashuluk.*
*




Launcher 5P85T2 S-400 "Triumph" at the rehearsal of the parade on the Red Square in Alabino, 13.04.2012 (photo - Vitaly Kuzmin, http://www.vitalykuzmin.net ). 






*The main air defense system S-400* : 
The complex air defense system of controls as part of 30K6 point command and control air defense system 55K6, radar detection and targeting 91N6 and optionally imparted by means of radar. 

The command post AAMS 55K6 interacts with radar detection of air targets 91N6 that provides detection, en-route tracking and identification of the nationality of several hundred different types of purposes (ballistic, aerodynamic, hangs). According to the RLC command center makes the distribution of goals between the anti-aircraft missile systems 98ZH6 system, SAM provides appropriate targeting, as well as air defense system interacts in a massive air attack raids at different altitudes of their combat use, *in an environment of intense jamming. The command post of the AAMS may also obtain additional information about the trace order from higher command posts, which closed ground radar duty and combat modes, or directly from these radars, as well as on-board radar and aviation systems, such as AWACS aircraft. Integration of radar data obtained at different wavelengths, most appropriately in heavy jamming. The command post of the S-400 "Triumph" can ensure the coordination of the work at the same time to the SAM 8. *

91N6 RLC operates in circular scan mode, a three-axis, noise immunity. PAR radar is equipped with a two-dimensional scanning beam. 

TTC system: *The command post of the AAMS may also obtain additional information about the trace order from higher command posts, which closed ground radar duty and combat modes, or directly from these radars, as well as on-board radar and aviation systems, such as AWACS aircraft. Integration of radar data obtained at different wavelengths, most appropriately in heavy jamming. The command post of the S-400 "Triumph" can ensure the coordination of the work at the same time to the SAM 8. *91N6 RLC operates in circular scan mode, a three-axis, noise immunity. PAR radar is equipped with a two-dimensional scanning beam. TTC system: *The command post of the AAMS may also obtain additional information about the trace order from higher command posts, which closed ground radar duty and combat modes, or directly from these radars, as well as on-board radar and aviation systems, such as AWACS aircraft. Integration of radar data obtained at different wavelengths, most appropriately in heavy jamming. 

The command post of the S-400 "Triumph" can ensure the coordination of the work at the same time to the SAM 8. *91N6 RLC operates in circular scan mode, a three-axis, noise immunity. PAR radar is equipped with a two-dimensional scanning beam. TTC system: *or directly from these radar and aircraft on-board radar systems, for example, AEW aircraft. Integration of radar data obtained at different wavelengths, most appropriately in heavy jamming. The command post of the S-400 "Triumph" can ensure the coordination of the work at the same time to the SAM 8. *91N6 RLC operates in circular scan mode, a three-axis, noise immunity. PAR radar is equipped with a two-dimensional scanning beam. TTC system: *or directly from these radar and aircraft on-board radar systems, for example, AEW aircraft. Integration of radar data obtained at different wavelengths, most appropriately in heavy jamming. 

The command post of the S-400 "Triumph" can ensure the coordination of the work at the same time to the SAM 8. *91N6 RLC operates in circular scan mode, a three-axis, noise immunity. PAR radar is equipped with a two-dimensional scanning beam. TTC system: *The command post of the S-400 "Triumph" can ensure the coordination of the work at the same time to the SAM 8. *91N6 RLC operates in circular scan mode, a three-axis, noise immunity. PAR radar is equipped with a two-dimensional scanning beam. TTC system: *The command post of the S-400 "Triumph" can ensure the coordination of the work at the same time to the SAM 8. *91N6 RLC operates in circular scan mode, a three-axis, noise immunity. PAR radar is equipped with a two-dimensional scanning beam. TTC system:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Rocket complex air defense system S-400* : 
SAM 98ZH6 includes in its membership a multifunctional radar complex 92N6, transport and launchers (12 pcs.) With several types of missiles. To accommodate the antenna post RFCs 92N6 can be given 40V6M tower. 

RLK 92N6 is a multifunctional radar monopulse chetyrehkoordinatnoy (MFRLS), which provides guidance Zour on the target targeting which is distributed SAM air defense command post system according to air defense detection systems and external sources of information on the traffic situation. In free flight missiles to targets on the primary and midcourse trajectory is not used SAM multifunction radar, freeing channels MFRLS from SAM support functions and to increase the number of simultaneously tracked and engaged targets. 
*
The use of an active homing head frees MFRLS support the function and purpose of illumination at the site homing, which also extends the capabilities of the radar on the number of tracked targets. It provides for the application in the SAM-looking complexed active semi-active seeker, having as a passive reception of the channel can search not only the frequency of the received signal, but also search target angular coordinates. *

Transport-launchers (PU) and 5P85T2 5P85SM2-01 are nominally 4 TPK with missiles of various types. Missiles and types of PU in the composition of different variants of the S-400 systems can vary. It is believed that part of the SAM 98ZH6 included up to 12 PU. 

Types of transport-launch air defense system S-400 systems: *It provides for the application in the SAM-looking complexed active semi-active seeker, having as a passive reception of the channel can search not only the frequency of the received signal, but also search target angular coordinates. *

Transport-launchers (PU) and 5P85T2 5P85SM2-01 are nominally 4 TPK with missiles of various types. Missiles and types of PU in the composition of different variants of the S-400 systems can vary. It is believed that part of the SAM 98ZH6 included up to 12 PU. Types of transport-launch air defense system S-400 systems: *It provides for the application in the SAM-looking complexed active semi-active seeker, having as a passive reception of the channel can search not only the frequency of the received signal, but also search target angular coordinates. *

Transport-launchers (PU) and 5P85T2 5P85SM2-01 are nominally 4 TPK with missiles of various types. Missiles and types of PU in the composition of different variants of the S-400 systems can vary. It is believed that part of the SAM 98ZH6 included up to 12 PU. Types of transport-launch air defense system S-400 systems: Transport-launchers (PU) and 5P85T2 5P85SM2-01 are nominally 4 TPK with missiles of various types. 

Missiles and types of PU in the composition of different variants of the S-400 systems can vary. It is believed that part of the SAM 98ZH6 included up to 12 PU. Types of transport-launch air defense system S-400 systems: Transport-launchers (PU) and 5P85T2 5P85SM2-01 are nominally 4 TPK with missiles of various types. Missiles and types of PU in the composition of different variants of the S-400 systems can vary. It is believed that part of the SAM 98ZH6 included up to 12 PU. Types of transport-launch air defense system S-400 systems:















Launcher 5P85T2 S-400 "Triumph" at the rehearsal of the parade on the Red Square in Alabino, 13.04.2012 (photo - Vitaly Kuzmin, http://www.vitalykuzmin.net ). 





Launcher 5P85T2 S-400 "Triumph" in the extended position in the park "The Patriot", Moscow, 2015 (photo - Vitaly Kuzmin, http://www.vitalykuzmin.net ). 





Launcher 5P85SM2 S-400 "Triumph" at the rehearsal of the parade on the Red Square in Moscow, 05.05.2016 (photo - Vitaly Kuzmin, http://www.vitalykuzmin.net ). 










Launcher 5P90S chassis BAZ-6909-022 S-400 "Triumph" on the display technology in Bronnitsy, 10.06.2011 (photo - Vitaly Kuzmin, http://www.vitalykuzmin.net ).












March 30, 2016 the media reported, citing a source in the Directorate of Air Defense Concern "Almaz-Antey" plans to launch launchers air defense systems like the C-400 and C-500 on chassis BAZ - the plant, which was acquired by the concern of air defense in 2015 ( source ).

*Missile defense system S-400* : 
Serial production of missiles for the S-300 systems and the C-400 in 2010-2012 conducted MMZ "Vanguard" ( source ). 

- 40N6 - surface-to-air missile extra high-range (up to 400 km), designed to engage AWACS aircraft, air command and control centers, electronic warfare aircraft, strategic bombers and ballistic targets with a maximum speed of more than 3000 m / s. The missile can destroy aircraft outside the radio visibility of ground radar guidance. The need to defeat the purposes of horizon required installation on a rocket of a fundamentally new homing (GOS) developed by CDB "Diamond", which can be operated in semi-active and active. *In the latter case, the rocket after climbing team from the ground is transferred to the search mode, and finding purpose, induced her own. *

June 28, 2012 the commander of the air defense missile troops EKO-Russian Andrei Demin said Major General Media, the new long-range missile for anti-aircraft missile systems S-400 has been tested and will soon go into service. Serial production of missiles 40N6 as of 2012 mastered MMZ "Vanguard" by the state contract №3 / 2/7 / 72-12-DOGOZ on 02.03.2012, on the supply of products 40N6 Ministry of Defense of Russia. In 2012, mass production of missiles 40N6 not started - is planned for 2013 ( source ). 

- 9M96 / 9M96D - surface-to-air missile medium-range. *Rockets can affect all existing and prospective missile and air assets in the medium range. Rockets 9M96 and 9M96D unified for interspecies use in air defense systems, naval and aerospace defense. Rockets have these types of much smaller size that allows you to post in the dimensions of a standard TPC-type systems S-300 cassette container with 4 missiles. Rocket 9M96M optimized to deal with high-precision weapons, cruise missiles and ballistic targets, including inconspicuous. Rockets completely unified with each other on the composition of the equipment, combat equipment and design. *

- 48N6 / 48N6M / 48N6DM - S-400 air defense missile systems enables the use of SAM-300PM1 type C and C-300PM2. The main SAM S-400 missile system is 48N6DM. 

*Construction SAM* : *Rockets 9M96 and 9M96D unified for interspecies use in air defense systems, naval and aerospace defense. Rockets have these types of much smaller size that allows you to post in the dimensions of a standard TPC-type systems S-300 cassette container with 4 missiles. Rocket 9M96M optimized to deal with high-precision weapons, cruise missiles and ballistic targets, including inconspicuous. Rockets completely unified with each other on the composition of the equipment, combat equipment and design. *- 48N6 / 48N6M / 48N6DM - S-400 air defense missile systems enables the use of SAM-300PM1 type C and C-300PM2. The main SAM S-400 missile system is 48N6DM. *Construction SAM* : *Rockets 9M96 and 9M96D unified for interspecies use in air defense systems, naval and aerospace defense. Rockets have these types of much smaller size that allows you to post in the dimensions of a standard TPC-type systems S-300 cassette container with 4 missiles. Rocket 9M96M optimized to deal with high-precision weapons, cruise missiles and ballistic targets, including inconspicuous. 

Rockets completely unified with each other on the composition of the equipment, combat equipment and design. *- 48N6 / 48N6M / 48N6DM - S-400 air defense missile systems enables the use of SAM-300PM1 type C and C-300PM2. The main SAM S-400 missile system is 48N6DM. 
*
Construction SAM* : *that allows you to post in the dimensions of a standard TPC-type systems S-300 cassette container with 4 missiles. Rocket 9M96M optimized to deal with high-precision weapons, cruise missiles and ballistic targets, including inconspicuous. Rockets completely unified with each other on the composition of the equipment, combat equipment and design. *- 48N6 / 48N6M / 48N6DM - S-400 air defense missile systems enables the use of SAM-300PM1 type C and C-300PM2. The main SAM S-400 missile system is 48N6DM. 
*
Construction SAM* : *that allows you to post in the dimensions of a standard TPC-type systems S-300 cassette container with 4 missiles. Rocket 9M96M optimized to deal with high-precision weapons, cruise missiles and ballistic targets, including inconspicuous. 

Rockets completely unified with each other on the composition of the equipment, combat equipment and design. *- 48N6 / 48N6M / 48N6DM - S-400 air defense missile systems enables the use of SAM-300PM1 type C and C-300PM2. The main SAM S-400 missile system is 48N6DM. 
*
Construction SAM* : - 48N6 / 48N6M / 48N6DM - S-400 air defense missile systems enables the use of SAM-300PM1 type C and C-300PM2. The main SAM S-400 missile system is 48N6DM. 
*
Construction SAM* : - 48N6 / 48N6M / 48N6DM - S-400 air defense missile systems enables the use of SAM-300PM1 type C and C-300PM2. The main SAM S-400 missile system is 48N6DM. 
*
Construction SAM* :

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Parts and accessories of air defense systems* : 
- 30TS6 - a complex logistics system of air defense S-400 funds






Transport car 5T58-2 chassis BAZ-6402-015 S-400 "Triumph" on the display technology in Bronnitsy, 10.06.2011 (photo - Vitaly Kuzmin, http://www.vitalykuzmin.net ).

- 16YU6T "Timbre-T" / "Tenor" - a unified trenazhny Complex (UGC) to train crews AAMS C-400 ( source ). Development of the complexes was carried GSKB "Almaz-Antey" in the framework of the ROC "Tenor-defense" ( _ist -. Kotelenets_ ). In 2010, a prototype stand for products 40R6 (C-400) and 35R6M2, held its pre-test ( _ist -. Annual Report GSKB "Almaz-Antey" in 2010_ ). In December 2013 a contract for the manufacture and supply of 4 serial samples complexes. In the manufacture of mass-produced systems design was a radical renewal in accordance with modern computer technology capabilities. As a result of coordinated work in accordance with the schedule of delivery in November 2014 four sets UTC gone to Gatchina, Tver, Yaroslavl and Nakhodka. UTC Developers: Aseev MV Baht PL Bezlepkin OJ, God the Danes AI Borodin VA, Dobrozhanskaya OL, Kalashnikov IE, Sterkhov Ya N. _( Ist -. Kotelenets_ ). 


*Modifications* : 
System C-400 / 40R6 "Triumph" complex 98ZH6 - SA-21 Growler - a variant base air defense system. 

40R6M system - development of the air defense system. 


*Status* : USSR / Russia: 

- 1986 - the launch of the C-300PM3 / S-400 system. 

- 2007 On April 28 - the air defense system S-400 is the standard weapon for the Russian Armed Forces Decree of the Russian Government. 

- 2007 12-13 July - at the site "Kapustin Yar" held shooting S-400 targets. The first goal knocked at a speed of 2800 m / s, the second missile target "Boar" was found, and then destroyed at an altitude of 16 km ( source ). 

- 2007 August 6 - the first regiment of S-400 "Triumph" atonement for combat duty in the Moscow region - in Elektrostal ( source ). 

- 2008 November 01 - GSKB "Almaz-Antey" signed a state contract №428 / 3/100, to supply air defense systems S-400 components - in particular, the command and control points 55K6M in 2010 and later. 

- 2009 - The GSKB "Almaz-Antey" manufactured and delivered to the customer State mnogofunktsionoalnaya 92N6A radar and command and control point 55K6M system S-400. Also in 2009 _held Connecting-tuning operation (CHP) and acceptance testing (PSI) complex 98ZH6, works on technical assistance for commissioning assets product 40R6 on the ground of permanent deployment ( ist -. Annual Report GSKB "Almaz-Antey" for 2009 g_ ). 

- 2010 - The GSKB "Almaz-Antey", in accordance with state contract №428 / 3/100, dated 01.11.2008, the defense put 55K6M Russian Armed Forces command and control points - the product 55K6M with ZIP-ON in the trailer P-11NM - for 1 unit. in March and in November 2010. By the same contract manufactured and supplied two sets of multi-function radar air defense system 92N6A in September and November 2010 ( _ist -. Annual Report GSKB "Almaz-Antey" in 2010_ ). 

- 2011 Feb 18 - to verify the new equipment was attended by two battalions of S-400 is the 210th anti-aircraft missile regiment, destroy the target at a speed of 550 m / s ( source ). 

- 2011 February - at Kapustin Yar commissioned regimental kit S-400 "Triumph" - the second in Moscow (210 ZRP). By alerting part will be ready in May 2011. ( source ). 

-, 2011 October 11 - according to the statement of the Deputy Minister of Defense of Russia A.Suhorukova third and fourth regimental sets of S-400 will be delivered in the Russian Armed Forces, instead of 2011 (as previously planned) within the framework of the state order for 2012 

- 2015 . November 26 - Division (s) 549 th ZRP thrown from Elektrostal (s) to Syria (AFB Hmeymim). It destroys the target at a speed of 550 m / s ( source ). - 2011 February - at Kapustin Yar commissioned regimental kit S-400 "Triumph" - the second in Moscow (210 ZRP). By alerting part will be ready in May 2011. ( source ). -, 2011 October 11 - according to the statement of the Deputy Minister of Defense of Russia A.Suhorukova third and fourth regimental sets of S-400 will be delivered in the Russian Armed Forces, instead of 2011 (as previously planned) within the framework of the state order for 2012 - 2015 . November 26 - Division (s) 549 th ZRP thrown from Elektrostal (s) to Syria (AFB Hmeymim). It destroys the target at a speed of 550 m / s ( source ). - 2011 February - at Kapustin Yar commissioned regimental kit S-400 "Triumph" - the second in Moscow (210 ZRP). By alerting part will be ready in May 2011. ( source ). -, 2011 October 11 - according to the statement of the Deputy Minister of Defense of Russia A.Suhorukova third and fourth regimental sets of S-400 will be delivered in the Russian Armed Forces, instead of 2011 (as previously planned) within the framework of the state order for 2012 - 2015 . November 26 - Division (s) 549 th ZRP thrown from Elektrostal (s) to Syria (AFB Hmeymim). February - at Kapustin Yar commissioned regimental kit S-400 "Triumph" - the second in Moscow (210 ZRP). By alerting part will be ready in May 2011. ( source ). -, 2011 October 11 - according to the statement of the Deputy Minister of Defense of Russia A.Suhorukova third and fourth regimental sets of S-400 will be delivered in the Russian Armed Forces, instead of 2011 (as previously planned) within the framework of the state order for 2012 - 2015 . November 26 - Division (s) 549 th ZRP thrown from Elektrostal (s) to Syria (AFB Hmeymim). February - at Kapustin Yar commissioned regimental kit S-400 "Triumph" - the second in Moscow (210 ZRP). By alerting part will be ready in May 2011. ( source ). -, 2011 October 11 - according to the statement of the Deputy Minister of Defense of Russia A.Suhorukova third and fourth regimental sets of S-400 will be delivered in the Russian Armed Forces, instead of 2011 (as previously planned) within the framework of the state order for 2012 - 2015 . November 26 - Division (s) 549 th ZRP thrown from Elektrostal (s) to Syria (AFB Hmeymim).


























Launchers 5P86SM2 S-400 at the air base in Syria Hmeymim ( source ).





Launchers 5P85SM2-01 509 th ZRP, 03/01/2016, at Novosibirsk (http://www.mil.ru).


- 2016 - in the Russian Armed Forces 39 battalions of S-400 (approx 300 PU.).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mustang06

Who will operate this system? Army or Air force?


----------



## anant_s

inforgraphic from in.rbth.com






@Major Shaitan Singh @MilSpec @AUSTERLITZ @Tshering22

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tshering22

S-400 is the best investment we ever made.

But high time we start developing our own advanced systems like these at least in the coming 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swordfish

when is the system coming to India.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

India and Russia are expected to sign a contract by the end of 2017, according to a Russian official.
Russia is expected to sign a contract with India for the procurement of four to five regiments of Russian-made S-400 Triumf advanced Air Defense Systems (NATO reporting name: SA-21 Growler) by the end of 2017, according to senior Russian government official.

*“Contractual negotiations are ongoing. That is why it is still premature to speak about the number of systems that will be delivered. We are very hopeful that the contract for the delivery of S-400 Triumf antiaircraft missile systems will be signed by the end of this year,” Deputy Director of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation, Vladimir Drozhzhov, told TASS news agency on February 14.
*
As I reported previously (See: “India and Russia Ink S-400 Missile Air Defense System Deal”), both countries signed an inter-governmental agreement in Goa, India in October 2016 at the sidelines of the eight BRICS summit. The signing ceremony was attended by Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Russian President Vladimir Putin. At the time, Russian officials expressed hopes that the contract will be finalized in the first quarter of 2017. Unsurprisingly, given India’s slow military procurement process, this date apparently now had to be pushed back.
Enjoying this article? Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

The Indian Ministry of Defense’s Defense Acquisition Council (DAC) already approved the S-400 purchase in December 2015 , which made India the second country after China to purchase the S-400, purportedly one of the most advanced missile air defense systems in the world. The S-400 is capable of engaging a host of targets including ballistic and cruise missiles, bombers operating at high altitudes and stand-off jammer aircraft. It is, however, unclear what missiles the Russia will supply India with.

As I explained elsewhere (See: “A2/AD Threat: Russian Army Adds 2nd S-400 Regiment in 2016” ):
In comparison to its predecessor, the S-300, the S-400 air defense system features an improved radar system and updated software; it can purportedly can fire four new types of surface-to-air (SAM) missiles in addition to the S-300’s 48N6E, a vertical tube launched, solid fuel, single stage SAM with an estimated range of 150 kilometers (93 miles), and the improved 48N6E2 missile with a reported range of 195 kilometers (121 miles).

One of the S-400’s new missiles is the so-called 40N6 SAM with an estimated operational range of 400 kilometers (248.5 miles) and an altitude of up to 185 kilometers (607,000 feet). The missile is reportedly capable of exo-atmospheric interception of intermediate-range ballistic missile warheads in their terminal phase. However, it is unclear whether the weapon is operational in Russia yet and no images of the 40N6 SAM have surfaced so far.
The S-400 is also armed with an improved variant of the 48N6E2 with an alleged range of 250 kilometers (160 miles). The air defense system can also fire two additional missiles, the 9M96E and 9M96E2 with respective ranges of 40 km (25 miles) and 120 km (75 miles). Improved S-300 air defense systems such as the S-300PMU-2 Favorite ( sold to Iran), can purportedly also fire the 9M96E and 9M96E2. The S-400 can purportedly fire missiles at a rate 2.5 times faster than its predecessor, the S-300.

One S-400 regiment is usually divided into two battalions each of which capable of deploying eight launchers and a total of 32 surface-to-air missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer




----------



## $@rJen

*BREAKING NEWS :: S-400 deal may be finalised by March 31*
Tuesday, March 13, 2018
By: The Hindu 

Source Link: Click Here





India and Russia could be just weeks away from signing one of the biggest defence deals between the two sides in recent history, said two senior defence sources this week.

The contract negotiations for the purchase of the S-400 Triumf long range air defence systems are in the final stages, and are expected to be closed by March 31.

India is planning to buy five systems that is expected to cost about ₹39,000 crore and is considered one of the most potent Surface to Air missile systems in the world. It can track and shoot down a range of incoming airborne targets at ranges of upto 400km.

“We expect to conclude the S-400 contract within this financial year,” a defence source said.

In 2016, the two countries had concluded the Inter-Governmental Agreements for five S-400 systems and four stealth frigates after which the contract negotiations began to conclude a commercial contract.

Another defence official said they expect to wind up the cost negotiations within the next 10 days.

Officials termed the negotiations as “very complex” as there were thousands of pages of documentation to be discussed. Russia has already conveyed to India that the deal should not have any offset clause as it is a strategic system.

For India, deploying the S-400 means that Pakistani aircraft can be tracked even when they are flying in their airspace. This will significantly beef up India’s alert levels in securing the country’s air space. The systems will be operated by the Indian Air Force (IAF).

China which has signed a $3 billion deal for six S-400 systems in 2014 has begun taking delivery of them. In December 2017, Turkey signed an agreement for two systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Garian

Finally deal by March end.


----------



## August is Fun

Final signing in a few days.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

August is Fun said:


> Final signing in a few days.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982536763267743745


----------



## #hydra#

S400 again failed in Syria,any explanations?


----------



## Ryuzaki

#hydra# said:


> S400 again failed in Syria,any explanations?



Russia has already revised cost from 40,000 crore to 30,000 crore,hope today's incidents will further bring down the costs


----------



## GHALIB

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> 9M96E and 9M96E2 (Almaz-Antey).
> 
> 
> *Tor M1/M2, Tunguska M and Pantsir S/S1 series.*
> Some sources have credited the 9M96E/9M96E2 missiles to the S-300PMU1 and S-300PMU2 Favorit, which appears to have been the demonstration platform for prototypes of these missiles. Integration of these missiles on either of these systems will not present any challenges, due to backward compatibility in TELs and the use of a datalink supported active radar terminal seeker. To date there have been no disclosures on domestic production or export sales of the 9M96 series. Russia media reports in 2010 indicated that production may soon commence for use on S-400 systems, using a new four chamber launcher/container design with an identical form factor to the standard 48N6 design.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *S-400 5P85SE demonstrator TEL with quad 9M96E launch tubes. This design may be replaced in production with a four chamber design in the same form factor as the 48N6 launch tube (image © Miroslav Gyűrösi). *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *9M96E series missile test launch (Fakel).*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *9M96E missile at MAKS 2005 (© 2005, Said Aminov).*
> 5N62VE Square Pair FMCW guidance and illumination radar. Given that the Russian S-200 inventory and missile warstock has been decommissioned and exported, if this capability is retained, it is for export clientele.
> 
> If software and datalink modems are supplied in production S-400 systems to support the S-200 / SA-5, this raises the question of potential hybridisation with other legacy SAM types. With most potential export clientele already operating legacy SAM systems such as the S-75M/SA-2 Guideline, S-125/SA-3 Goa and 3M9/9M9/SA-6 Gainful, this could prove to be an attractive marketing tool. The model claimed for the S-200/SA-5 would likely be applied, using the SNR-75 Fan Song, SNR-125 Low Blow or 1S91 Straight Flush to guide the missiles to an aimpoint produced by the 92N6E Grave Stone tracking the target, and in the latter instance, provide terminal phase illumination. The key issue of reconciling location errors between the various system components can be addressed by satellite navigation, with dual mode GPS/Glonass receivers already widely used in Russian equipment. The use of the NK Orientir precision geolocation and angular alignment system in the S-300PMU2 and S-400 presents a good example.
> 
> The 2008 VKO paper by Lemanskiy et al of Almaz-Antey described the capability to control a range of S-300P variant batteries, and other contemporary IADS elements, but did not elaborate on legacy SAM system integration.
> 
> *Production and Exports, Further Development*
> The first S-400 battery achieved IOC status during the 2007-2008 period, and further batteries were being delivered to Russian PVO units since. Russian media reports indicate delays in delivery against initially planned schedules, which is not unusual for new designs.
> 
> The S-400 is being actively marketed for export. The first export client for the S-400 will be Belarus, with reports emerging early in 2009 that a delivery of multiple batteries had been negotiated.
> 
> Recently claims have emerged in Russia of a follow-on derivative of the S-400 Triumf, designated the 40N6M Triumfator M, including claims that the 5P90S and 5P90TMU TELs would be used. To date there have been no formal disclosures detailing this variant.


Great info.


----------



## Shankranthi

#hydra# said:


> S400 again failed in Syria,any explanations?



https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...defenses-failed-intercept-missiles/537126002/

Syria is equipped with a relatively sophisticated air defense system, but a lack of training, command and control and other human factors are probably responsible for the failure, analysts said.

“It’s not just about the physical capability of the air defense system,” said David Deptula, a retired, three-star Air Force general. “It’s about the people who are operating the system.”


----------



## Sunny4pak

*S-400 Explained*


----------



## Comrade

S400 doesn't means it can protect you from a nuclear war 100% there are tactics to foul it as well.
It can not do any thing against MIRV equipped with decoys to foul it
And most of all.... 
Still not seen any real time results of it.


----------



## Tumba

Indian Air Defense is getting a major boost in couple of years by 2021/22 following systems will be fully deployed in hot zones.

*ABM layer:*
AAD
PAD
S-400 <Partially>

*Anti Aircraft/Cruise Missile:*
S-400
Barak-8 or MRSAM Units
Aakash MK1/MK2
NASAM<Aim-120 C/D>
Spyder<Python4/5>
QRSAM

It will be a major challenge for enemy air forces to operate.


----------



## polanski

Shankranthi said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...defenses-failed-intercept-missiles/537126002/
> 
> Syria is equipped with a relatively sophisticated air defense system, but a lack of training, command and control and other human factors are probably responsible for the failure, analysts said.
> 
> “It’s not just about the physical capability of the air defense system,” said David Deptula, a retired, three-star Air Force general. “It’s about the people who are operating the system.”


I guessed India should have selected MIM Patriot or THAAD. 
S-400 and S-300 both failed repeatedly. 
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...e-to-air-missile-failed-to-detect-f-35i-adir/



Tumba said:


> Indian Air Defense is getting a major boost in couple of years by 2021/22 following systems will be fully deployed in hot zones.
> 
> *ABM layer:*
> AAD
> PAD
> S-400 <Partially>
> 
> *Anti Aircraft/Cruise Missile:*
> S-400
> Barak-8 or MRSAM Units
> Aakash MK1/MK2
> NASAM<Aim-120 C/D>
> Spyder<Python4/5>
> QRSAM
> 
> It will be a major challenge for enemy air forces to operate.


India is getting NASAMS II for sure. Raytheon is negotiating with Indian Government to protect capital city New Delhi. Arrow is for Indian Navy but Indian Army should select Arrow as GBAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

#hydra# said:


> S400 again failed in Syria,any explanations?



Because "From Russian with Dud". Israeli Air Force is making fun of S-400. Israel bombed the area covered by S-300 and S-400. Thanks to Delilah Cruise Missile. This is exactly why Indian Air Force should buy F-21 and integrate with Spice 250 and Delilah Cruise Missile. Spice 250 and Delilah are full compatible with F-21. 

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...00-meet-the-delilah-stand-off-cruise-missile/


----------



## BON PLAN

#hydra# said:


> S400 again failed in Syria,any explanations?


No one missile was fired in Syria..... so no fail.

The Israeli Air Force and coalised west country operate in Syria in link with Russian top brass in Syria, so as to avoid any confusion and fire.


----------



## polanski

BJP Leader Warns India Not To Buy S-400: Subramanian Swamy: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...rns-india-not-to-buy-s-400-subramanian-swamy/


----------



## polanski

Russian glorified S-400 SAM failed to launch interceptor missiles: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...00-sam-failed-to-launch-interceptor-missiles/


----------



## BON PLAN

polanski said:


> Russian glorified S-400 SAM failed to launch interceptor missiles: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...00-sam-failed-to-launch-interceptor-missiles/


I think it's a old video.
Sometimes shit happens ! Same thing happend to a SAM fired from a british frigate some long years ago.... the missile burnt on the deck....


----------



## polanski

S-400 Is A Strategic Mistake For India, Doesn’t Solve India’s Problems: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...takes-for-india-doesnt-solve-indias-problems/


BON PLAN said:


> I think it's a old video.
> Sometimes shit happens ! Same thing happend to a SAM fired from a british frigate some long years ago.... the missile burnt on the deck....


That's not an old video. This is a video from 2020 military exercise. 
S-400's younger cousin get a taste of Turkish drone. Don't tell me sh$t happens. Reference: Officials Azerbaijani Government Sources.

Turkish Bayraktar TB2 drone destroyed the S-300 SAM of Armenia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ktar-tb-2-destroyed-the-s-300-sam-of-armenia/


----------



## shanlung

polanski said:


> I guessed India should have selected MIM Patriot or THAAD.
> S-400 and S-300 both failed repeatedly.
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...e-to-air-missile-failed-to-detect-f-35i-adir/
> 
> 
> India is getting NASAMS II for sure. Raytheon is negotiating with Indian Government to protect capital city New Delhi. Arrow is for Indian Navy but Indian Army should select Arrow as GBAD.




Patriot? Thaad??      


















Despite overlapping coverage. And those missiles were sub sonic slow poke missiles.
USA did not know then that the missiles were there and coming.
USA to date with records of radar traces got no clue where the missiles came from or going to.
Until those missiles hit their intended targets with big BANGS. If not , USA and KSA got no clues that the missiles were even there.

And USA charging billions for stuff which was all bluff and smoke and mirrors when the crunch came.

Your best and only defence is for Modi to go on bended knees and hands to Beijing and kowtow 3 times and return all land stolen from China and live in peace.


----------



## polanski

There goes Nebo-M radar. The same radar used in S-400 system. 

Azerbaijan destroyed Nebo-M radar of Armenia using TB2 drone: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...oyed-nebu-m-radar-of-armenia-using-tb2-drone/


----------



## graphican

While you guys fight about Russian vs US missile defence systems, for Pakistan it is a soothing moment to find how badly S-400 is failing against drones. 

Indians might develop cramps viewing the same.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LeGenD

shanlung said:


> Patriot? Thaad??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 678283
> View attachment 678282
> 
> View attachment 678284
> 
> 
> 
> Despite overlapping coverage. And those missiles were sub sonic slow poke missiles.
> USA did not know then that the missiles were there and coming.
> USA to date with records of radar traces got no clue where the missiles came from or going to.
> Until those missiles hit their intended targets with big BANGS. If not , USA and KSA got no clues that the missiles were even there.
> 
> And USA charging billions for stuff which was all bluff and smoke and mirrors when the crunch came.
> 
> Your best and only defence is for Modi to go on bended knees and hands to Beijing and kowtow 3 times and return all land stolen from China and live in peace.


Your interpretation of this event is FALSE and MISLEADING on many counts.

For reference: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...issile-capability.686530/page-3#post-12730864

1. This was a swarm attack which materialized without official notification (element of surprise). Terrain-hugging method of approach is _time-tested_ in regards to complicating/negating radar detection measures adopted on the surface. Being subsonic is utterly meaningless point in relation (even a subsonic cruise missile moves much faster than anything on the ground to begin with).

In this particular case, method of approach fell outside the Line-of-Sight (LOS) of the Patriot battery deployed near Abqaiq oil refinery.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174294464082395136
2. Those CIRCLES drawn over Saudi Arabia are all wrong and misleading interpretation of ground realities.

It is important to be familiar with LOS of each radar system in use and level of integration between them - this is beyond the purview of standard journalism anyways.

There are significant coverage gaps in Saudi surface defenses which warrant attention and should be plugged ASAP. I am surprised as to why Saudi took Iran for granted while dealing with Yemen particularly in the face of Iranian-Houthi dealings.

Patriot class interceptors (PAC-2 variants and above) will deliver results *but* excellent radar coverage without coverage gaps is a must. The interceptors are technically capable on their own but this is not sufficient consideration in itself.

For example: https://breakingdefense.com/2020/08/ibcs-army-missile-defense-passes-live-fire-test/

Much emphasis should be placed on the quality, scale, and scope of the radar coverage coupled with level of integration between radar systems in use.

----

In the case of Russian defense systems, Russian sources love to tout 360 degree radar coverage offered with them to potential customers, but what is the QUALITY and CAPABILITY of these radar systems to begin with? This warrant attention.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

LeGenD said:


> In the case of Russian defense systems, Russian sources love to tout 360 degree radar coverage offered with them to potential customers, but what is the QUALITY and CAPABILITY of these radar systems to begin with? This warrant attention.


Yes no system is 100% foolproof. Layered AD is what will help in achieving a good result. For the Indian AD Command, the MRSAM(Barak-8 ) will overlap with the S-400 among others and this will be networked with the IACCS nodes.


----------



## shanlung

LeGenD said:


> Your interpretation of this event is FALSE and MISLEADING on many counts.
> 
> For reference: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...issile-capability.686530/page-3#post-12730864
> 
> 1. This was a swarm attack which materialized without official notification (element of surprise). Terrain-hugging method of approach is _time-tested_ in regards to complicating/negating radar detection measures adopted on the surface. Being subsonic is utterly meaningless point in relation (even a subsonic cruise missile moves much faster than anything on the ground to begin with).
> 
> In this particular case, method of approach fell outside the Line-of-Sight (LOS) of the Patriot battery deployed near Abqaiq oil refinery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174294464082395136
> 2. Those CIRCLES drawn over Saudi Arabia are all wrong and misleading interpretation of ground realities.
> 
> It is important to be familiar with LOS of each radar system in use and level of integration between them - this is beyond the purview of standard journalism anyways.
> 
> There are significant coverage gaps in Saudi surface defenses which warrant attention and should be plugged ASAP. I am surprised as to why Saudi took Iran for granted while dealing with Yemen particularly in the face of Iranian-Houthi dealings.
> 
> Patriot class interceptors (PAC-2 variants and above) will deliver results *but* excellent radar coverage without coverage gaps is a must. The interceptors are technically capable on their own but this is not sufficient consideration in itself.
> 
> For example: https://breakingdefense.com/2020/08/ibcs-army-missile-defense-passes-live-fire-test/
> 
> Much emphasis should be placed on the quality, scale, and scope of the radar coverage coupled with level of integration between radar systems in use.
> 
> ----
> 
> In the case of Russian defense systems, Russian sources love to tout 360 degree radar coverage offered with them to potential customers, but what is the QUALITY and CAPABILITY of these radar systems to begin with? This warrant attention.




So Muricans tell the truth all the time and nothing but the truth?

Your choice to trust their words.  

I never knew attacks must be declared and announced before attacks to take place! 
Some kind of legal requirements by Muricans ? or attacks not to be counted?

Is it de rigueur that I must abid by whatever you decide must be the truth?

Pompeo will love you very much.







Didnt he put out the line that you are now using?


----------



## LeGenD

shanlung said:


> So Muricans tell the truth all the time and nothing but the truth?
> 
> Your choice to trust their words.
> 
> Is it de rigueur that I must abid by whatever you decide must be the truth?
> 
> Pompeo will love you very much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 678457
> 
> 
> Didnt he put out the line that you are now using?


This POST is merely political deflection and not a valid counterargument. This is sufficient grounds for its removal but I am choosing to let you know and understand what constitute a valid counterargument and what does not.

My response to you is shaped by TECHNICAL CONSIDERATIONS and ESTABLISHED FACTS in relation to the incident in question as well as additional realities which I happen to be familiar with - it has nothing to do with politics and such.

I am very likely to trust machines and make informed choices in relation - and not necessarily Americans and their political views. Same principle extended to others.


----------



## aamirzs

Placing S-400 near the border, say 100 km away from the Indian border will be easy pickings for our artillery, MRLS, short range missiles, cruise missiles, SOW weapons, drone attacks etc.


----------



## BON PLAN

polanski said:


> S-400 Is A Strategic Mistake For India, Doesn’t Solve India’s Problems: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...takes-for-india-doesnt-solve-indias-problems/
> 
> That's not an old video. This is a video from 2020 military exercise.
> S-400's younger cousin get a taste of Turkish drone. Don't tell me sh$t happens. Reference: Officials Azerbaijani Government Sources.
> 
> Turkish Bayraktar TB2 drone destroyed the S-300 SAM of Armenia: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...ktar-tb-2-destroyed-the-s-300-sam-of-armenia/


How many drones were destroyed to do so ?
Was the S300 on or off during the attack? was it a suden attack ? etc.... the answer is never so easy.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Despite Covid, 100+ IAF personnel are in Russia on S-400 missile training as delivery nears


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

So Vayu team is in Russia!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407728369920323585Expect a bunch of great photos and captions!
Few more weeks for the arrival to India


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

https://www.aninews.in/news/world/e...ys-russian-company-almaz-antey20210824024620/


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> “Indian government stands very firm in protecting national interests… Since getting S-400 is very important to enhance national air defence, definitely India will continue implementing this contract,” Mr. Kladov said in a conversation with _The Hindu_ at the ongoing Army 2021 exhibition.


https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...-3-years-russian-official/article36087445.ece


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

https://www.aninews.in/news/world/a...-to-come-up-near-western-front20211114130147/

Deliveries have started
Will complement the MRSAM inducted in Sept in Jaisalmer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

Russia starting supply of the S-400 air defence system to India, with the first division to be delivered by the end of 2021”, why it's a 'game changer' for its capabilities and characteristics with respect to China and Pakistan, how the India-U.S. and Russia-India game changes, potential American CAATSA sanctions, the impact on the Sino-Russia-India triangle and a change in national sentiment.


----------



## Primus

China already has it and Pakistan already has the hq9p


----------



## Clutch

Huffal said:


> China already has it and Pakistan already has the hq9p



If HQ9P was good enough, why would China need the S-400?

I think Pakistan should also acquire it.... Then all three China, India, and Pakistan will have it !

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Suriya

Huffal said:


> China already has it and Pakistan already has the hq9p



India too has deployed from Akash SAMs to BARAK8 which has maximum of range of 150KM. But still bought s400.


----------



## dBSPL

Does India have a domestic project in this area?


----------



## SuvarnaTeja

Suriya said:


> Russia starting supply of the S-400 air defence system to India, with the first division to be delivered by the end of 2021”, why it's a 'game changer' for its capabilities and characteristics with respect to China and Pakistan, how the India-U.S. and Russia-India game changes, potential American CAATSA sanctions, the impact on the Sino-Russia-India triangle and a change in national sentiment.



Chinese CH-6 drones and A300 MLRS are enough to neutralize Indian S-400s.


dBSPL said:


> Does India have a domestic project in this area?



No. Indian domestic industry is very primitive and does not have tech to even accept any ToT from Russia. So forget about building anything on our own locally.


----------



## vishwambhar

dBSPL said:


> Does India have a domestic project in this area?



AKASH in the service..... AKASH NG under development, AAD AND PAD expected by 2025...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Clutch said:


> why would China need the S-400?


Similar reason as buying small amount of Su-35, i.e. training & development. Our units under FTTC (Flight Test and Training Centre) say 172 brigade or OPFOR say 175 brigade as "blue teams" are the primary users of non-standard equipment that employs different PLA protocol. In fact I guess Pak Airforce had also "battled" against S400 during the 2019 Shaheen VIII, and recently two S400 battalions are moved to Western Theater Command in preparation for coming Shaheen X.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

dBSPL said:


> Does India have a domestic project in this area?



Yes, we do. 

_Please ignore the flame-baiter here who responded to you earlier._

It is called Pradyumna Missile Defense System (PMDS). The reason why S-400 was ordered was because of the immediate requirement till our trials were complete and productions begin. Long story, short, the PMDS consists of two different sub-systems called the PAD-1 and AAD-1. PAD-1 is for targeting endo-atmospheric targets, including ballistic missiles, while the AAD-1 is an exo-atmospheric advanced missile shield.

The interceptor tests were completed by mid-2021 and production has already started. In addition to the PMDS, India has a multi-layered air defense system that is a mix between domestic SAM systems like short-range* Akash,* mid-range *Akash-NG,* the India-Israel JV missile *LR-SAM/Barak* system, as well as outright purchased systems such as the Israeli *SPYDER system*. The S-400 will be a complement to this on the borders. 

Furthermore, the latest layer being created is using the base platform of the indigenous *Astra* BVRAAM system (Mk1 already inducted, Mk2 being finalized now). This is a concept borrowed from the idea of SPYDER that uses Python-5 BVRAAMs as a tech base and modifies the missile to become air defense missiles. The Astra-based system will be a long-range air defense version, complementing a space between S-400 and the PMDS.

The problem is, much of the project is a confidential one so the blow-by-blow details are not easily available much like the AMCA stealth fighter or the long-range UCAV projects in India. S-400s were more or less a stopgap after our skirmish in Doklam (the tri-junction between Bhutan, India & China) way back in 2017. The order to get S-400 was placed in 2018 during the inter-governmental summit between India and Russia.


vishwambhar said:


> AKASH in the service..... AKASH NG under development, AAD AND PAD expected by 2025...



AAD/PAD (PMDS collectively) is expected to join much before that. Trials are already done by some reports and should start inductions by 2022-end/2023-start.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rvats

Details of S-400 System and its AD cover.

- Details of key components like surveillance and fire-control radars, TELs, support vehicles etc. which constitute S-400 Air Defense Missile System.
- Configuration of a typical S-400 missile regiment.
- Likely configuration of S-400 squadron in IAF service.
- Hypothetical scenario of deployment of 2 x S-400 squadrons on India's western border, and the type of air defense cover provided by them.

- Coverage provided by hypothetical deployment of 2 x S-400 Squadrons. One squadron is in the general area of Jalandhar, and other Squadron is close to Bikaner. The image shows primary (91N6E 'Big Bird') and secondary (96L6E 'Cheese Board') radar cover, and range of 40N6E(400-km), 48N6E3(250km), and 9M96E2 (120-km) range missiles. 







Complete video with details of the system and coverage:






Do share your comments and feedback.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

dBSPL said:


> Does India have a domestic project in this area?


XR-SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

S 400 is very lethal with combination of S 300 pantsir systems
These in indian hads pose a great threat to pakistan


----------



## Primus

Super Falcon said:


> S 400 is very lethal with combination of S 300 pantsir systems
> These in indian hads pose a great threat to pakistan


India doesnt have the s300 nor the pantsir.


----------



## Super Falcon

Huffal said:


> India doesnt have the s300 nor the pantsir.


yes i knoew sir but still they pose tgreat to be destroyed before croosing border


----------



## Primus

Super Falcon said:


> yes i knoew sir but still they pose tgreat to be destroyed before croosing border


S400 does pose a threat and the military knows that. Thats why they have/are developing counters to it.


----------



## alphapak

How much does each missile cost on the S400? Pak could do what Hamas done to Israel, fire cheap missiles
and make the Israreli's fire missiiles that cost between 50,000 to 100,000 usd.








Israel incurs heavy costs intercepting Hamas rockets


Cost of Iron Dome's interceptors estimated between $50,000 and $100,000 each - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Super Falcon

Huffal said:


> S400 does pose a threat and the military knows that. Thats why they have/are developing counters to it.


Dear i think there is no complete counter measure to get over S 400 atleadt for now and in future india in talks to get S 500 as well we solve one next will come

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Lava820

@INDIAPOSITIVE @Skull and Bones @Jackdaws @Suriya @INS-TRUTH 








India to deploy 2nd S-400 squadron at China front as PLA jets buzz near LAC | India News - Times of India


India News: India’s capability to detect and destroy hostile fighters, strategic bombers, missiles and drones at long ranges will get another major boost when a n




www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

First images shared by a Twitter user of the IAF S-400!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609905853427220480Component wise details here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151221050018951168Full video here:
Nice way to steal the IAF's thunder 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609904460633079808

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------

